#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-11
<vubuntor718> trước đây mình cài xp, xong rồi cài ubuntu, thì lúc khởi động có menu grub cho chọn ubuntu và xp để vào, sau này mình cài thêm win7 vào, thì grub loader bị thay bằng window boot manager của win 7, chỉ cho phép vào xp hay win7 thôi, mình có làm theo cách trên mạng để khôi phục lại grub nhưng không tài nào thay thế được window boot manager, vì thế giờ đây 
<_Tux_> !grub2 | vubuntor718
<ubot2> vubuntor718: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> .g GRUB4DOS
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://sourceforge.net/projects/grub4dos/
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB4DOS and WINGRUB | Download GRUB4DOS and WINGRUB software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<_Tux_> !fix grub2 | vubuntor718
<ubot2> vubuntor718: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor718> đã làm theo cách trên sau khi thực hiện theo các bước như vậy trong terminal, có thấy báo update grub thành công (đại loại là fount ubuntu, memtest 86+, windows 7 (loader)) xong rồi khởi động lại vẫn như cũ, chỉ thấy boot manager của win7
<_Tux_> vubuntor718: có mấy HDD
<vubuntor718> à, mình có 2 HDD, một ổ master cài winxp, một ổ slave mình chia làm 2 partion, một cài win7, một cài ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor718: bạn cài grub vào ổ nào ?
<vubuntor718> sao mình biết cài vào ổ nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor718: oạch, 2 HDD chuẩn IDE à ?
<_Tux_> như thế là hda và hdb
<_Tux_> còn cái nào là cái nào thì bạn kiểm tra xem
<_Tux_> và nhất là đang boot từ HDD nào nữa
<vubuntor718> IDE chứ ko phải SATA,
<vubuntor718>  sudo -i(để chuyển sang user root).   mount /dev/sda3 /mnt   grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda  mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc  mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev  mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys  chroot /mnt update-grub  umount /mnt/sys  umount /mnt/dev  umount /mnt/proc  exit
<vubuntor718> đấy mình làm theo cách đó
<vubuntor718> ổ mình cái ubuntu là sdb5
<vubuntor794> chao cac ban, toi dang co mot ubuntu server 10.04, gan day thi co mot user ma cac chuong trinh chi chay duoc toi da 50%, nho cac ban giup dum toi cach khac phuc loi nay voi, cam on truoc ... ^_^
<vubuntor210> http://cc8.upanh.com/24.854.31975257.xhe0/screenshot51.png
<vubuntor210> website bi loi a
<vubuntor400> co ai k cho e hoi chut
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor400> sao em cai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor400> k dung dc unity nhi
<vubuntor400> khi dung thu e van dung dc unity ma :(
<C4NoC> vga gi`
<vubuntor400> 1GB GeForce GT525M
<vubuntor400> 1GB GeForce GT525M
<vubuntor400> luc e dung thu van thay dung dc unity ma nhi L-s
<vubuntor400> vga day co chay dc unity 3d k a?
<vubuntor766> cho mình hỏi, mình dùng card ati 1gb mà sao ko chạy đc extra effect. nó bị mất thanh taskbar
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: nvidia ha?
<vubuntor490> giup minh cach go tieng viet bang cac phim so tren ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: dang xa`i driver gi` vay
<vubuntor400> vang
<vubuntor490> co ai giup minh cach vo tieng viet kieu vni ko
<vubuntor400> 1GB GeForce GT525M
<vubuntor400> sao k chaydc unity nhi :( nhin dang dep =((
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: ca`i ibus-unikey va`o
<C4NoC> !ibus | vubuntor490
<vubuntor400> danh quay lai dung gnome a :((
<ubot2> vubuntor490: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor400: va`o cho^~ hardware , cho.n driver nvidia
<C4NoC> vubuntor400: System > Administ... > Hardware ...
<C4NoC> enable no' len
<vubuntor490> da cai ibus nhung chi go tieng viet kiu telex, chuyen sang kieu vni bang cach nao
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: va`o ibus-unikey setup
<vubuntor766> minh dung ati 1gb
<vubuntor766> ma chay extra visual effect bị mất thanh taskbar
<vubuntor766> co ai biet cach fix loi nay ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: khi enable mo+'i bi. a`
<vubuntor766> uhm
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: bi`nh thuong co' effect ko
<vubuntor766> neu de dissible thi ko sao
<vubuntor766> neu mo len thi mat'
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: the dang xa`i driver na`o
<C4NoC> opensource hay ATI
<vubuntor490> ibus unikey set up nam o dau vay ban :|
<vubuntor766> minh` vao hardware thi no scan dc card ATI
<vubuntor766> roi minh cai driver trong do luon
<vubuntor766> ko biet la opensource hay ATI nua
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: chuot phai vao cho^~ ibus a', ro^`i set
<C4NoC> vubuntor490: hoac chuot tra'i
<vubuntor766> co ban nao co the fix dc ko
<vubuntor766> cho minh xin nick yh
<C4NoC> vubuntor766: fglr ro^`i tab ma^'y ca'i xem no' co' command na`o
<vubuntor766> de thao luan cho tien
<vubuntor139> có ai ko vậy
<vubuntor139> mình đang cần giúp đỡ về cài ubuntu
<vubuntor139> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor139> mình gặp phải lỗi pci cannot allocate resource region 1 of device khi cai ubuntu ai biết chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor139> ?
<vubuntor139> mình gặp phải lỗi pci cannot allocate resource region 1 of device khi cai ubuntu ai biết chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor139> mình gặp phải lỗi pci cannot allocate resource region 1 of device khi cai ubuntu ai biết chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor139> mình gặp phải lỗi pci cannot allocate resource region 1 of device khi cai ubuntu ai biết chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor139> ?
<vubuntor139> mình gặp phải lỗi pci cannot allocate resource region 1 of device khi cai ubuntu ai biết chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor139> mình gặp phải lỗi pci cannot allocate resource region 1 of device khi cai ubuntu ai biết chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor921> mình vừa cài ubuntu và dùng transmision để chơi torrent, sau khi reset thì các torrent đều báo permision deny, bạn nào biết chỉ mình với
<vubuntor921> mình vừa cài ubuntu và dùng transmision để chơi torrent, sau khi reset thì các torrent đều báo permision deny, bạn nào biết chỉ mình với
<vubuntor508> E k chay dc unity. vao nvidia thi bao : You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<vubuntor508> ai giup e voi :(
<vubuntor921> mình vừa cài ubuntu và dùng transmision để chơi torrent, sau khi reset thì các torrent đều báo permision deny, bạn nào biết chỉ mình với
<C4NoC> vubuntor921: chown la.i ca'i folder torrent do'
<lmq2401> vubuntor921: cái folder torrent nằm trên phân vùng của Windows hả
<vubuntor921> uh,
<lmq2401> vậy thì chỉnh permission của cái folder đó lại
<vubuntor921> recheck lần đầu xong sau khi reset nó báo deny
<vubuntor508> ai giup e cai vga nvidia voi :((
<vubuntor921> chỉnh permisision nguyên cái partition đó như thế nào bạn
<lmq2401> đổi permission nguyên cái partition thì chắc là lâu
<C4NoC> co' gi` dau
<C4NoC> do^?i mount option cho no'
<C4NoC> vubuntor921: mount ca'i ntfs do' sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor508: va`o enable nvidia chu+a
<vubuntor921> mình mới dùng ubuntu thôi nên ko biết làm, bạn chỉ rõ đc ko?
<C4NoC> vubuntor921: mount ca'i ntfs do' sao?
<vubuntor921> àh, mình làm được rời :D
<vubuntor508> hinh nhu la chua k biet enable cho nao. vao system...admini.. k thay cho hard driver =((
<vubuntor508> con vao nvidia X setting thi no bao loi nhu kia kia :(
<vubuntor508> vao addtional Dreiver thi no bao : this driver is activated but not currentlyin use
<vubuntor508> mua may roi moi biet ubuntu k con ho tro nvidia nay nua biet the mua con ati cho xong :((
<vubuntor508> gio cai cai nvidia kia nhu nao gio vay cac anh :(
<_Tux_> nVidia dòng nào
<_Tux_> tưởng nVidia xài ngon chớ
<vubuntor508> 1GB GeForce GT525M
<vubuntor508> ngon dau
<vubuntor508> e k chay dc unity :(, ma ro rang luc nhet dia livecd vao van dung dc ma nhi :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor508: thế thì dùng được thôi
<_Tux_> .g Ubuntu 11.04 nVidia GT525M
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/779521
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 779521 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nVidia GT525M binary driver does not install properly in Ubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vubuntor508> nhung e vua cai vao thi no k chay unity chuyen sang gonme classic roi :(
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #779521 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu): “nVidia GT525M binary driver does not install properly in Ubuntu 11.04” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 779521 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nVidia GT525M binary driver does not install properly in Ubuntu 11.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779521
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #779521 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu): “nVidia GT525M binary driver does not install properly in Ubuntu 11.04” (at launchpad.net)
<C4NoC> lolz
<_Tux_> hơ
<_Tux_> con ubot2 giờ tự động lấy title lauchpad về à
<vubuntor508> bug the thi la k dung dc a :((
<C4NoC> vubuntor508: the^' xa`i driver opensource di
<C4NoC> vubuntor508: va`o disable ca'i nvidia di
<vubuntor508> dung opensoure nhu nao a.
<C4NoC> vubuntor508: va`o cho^~ Hardware do', disable nvidia di
<vubuntor381> cứ mỗi lần mình reset máy là transmission re-check lại tất cả các torrent (dữ liệu torrent mình lưu trên NTFS), bạn nào biết khắc phục chỉ mình với
<vubuntor213> alo
<vubuntor213> co ai ko
<vubuntor213> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor213> co ai ko zayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<vubuntor213> co ai ko
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ko co'
<vubuntor213> alo
<vubuntor213> c4 oi
<vubuntor213> còn đó ko
<vubuntor213> mình hỏi với
<vubuntor213> còn ai ko
<vubuntor213> còn ai koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<C4NoC> ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor213: gi` the6'
<vubuntor213> àh cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor213> mình cài redhat 6
<vubuntor213> mac dinh no vào init 3
<vubuntor213> mình lỡ chỉnh file thành init 5
<vubuntor213> h luc khoi dong nó vào ko dc
<C4NoC> thi` chi?nh la.i chu+' sao
<vubuntor213> mình muon doi runlevel lại thành 3 thì sao nhỉ
<vubuntor213> ko vào dc hdh
<vubuntor213> nen ko chỉnh dc
<C4NoC> .g change run level
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://fedorasolved.org/post-install-solutions/runlevel
<bksupybot> Title: How to Change Runlevels Fedora Unity Project (at fedorasolved.org)
<C4NoC> do'
<vubuntor213> ko vào hdh dc nhé
<C4NoC> vubuntor213: du`ng di~a live
<C4NoC> co' kha'c gi`
<vubuntor213> fai co dia hả bác
<C4NoC> usb
<C4NoC> ca'i na`o cu~ng dc
<vubuntor213> okie thanks bac
 * Lokiheero tat afterlastangel
 * afterlastangel đỡ
<afterlastangel> có gì hông
<afterlastangel> :D
<Lokiheero> co'
<Lokiheero> nhi`n thay fpt la` gai
<afterlastangel> ???
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> gai gì
<afterlastangel> :-"
<Lokiheero> ma.ng cha^.m nhu rua`
 * _Tux_ đập đập afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> =))
<_Tux_> lý do tương tự Lokiheero =)
<afterlastangel> Lokiheero: lên ngay data center ngồi còn chậm nữa :D
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: mirror ftp chết tiệt làm mềnh mất nửa chiều ếu cài xong minicom =))
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> :-/
<afterlastangel> Xạo quá
<afterlastangel> Chạy ầm ầm bên đây
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: dùng Arch à =))
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: ếu biết nó thiếu package gì á
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: Ubuntu
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: Ubuntu vẫn chạy ngon mà :-s
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: hôm nọ nó bị
<_Tux_> làm mình vật vã vải
<afterlastangel> hôm đấy chưa có quyền root :D
<_Tux_> vật vã*
<_Tux_> lol
<afterlastangel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net-archive2
<afterlastangel> chạy ngon rồi nè
<bksupybot> Title: FPT Telecom : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: rm -rf /* đê =))
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: mấy con ấy chạy SAN, rm cũng rollback được :(
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: tài trợ chỗ chứa p0Rn cho U-Vn đê :))
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: chỗ chứa thì không thiếu, chỉ sợ down quá sập mạng thôi =))
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: stream cho ai mạng FTP chắc nhanh chớ
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: quan trọng là nội dung kìa =)). Hot kiểu ấy nó chết card mạng đó =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> ca'c a oi cho e hoi? chu't xi'u
<nguyenvantuanrs> em cho ca'i elinks xuo^'ng cha.y ne^`n
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhu*ng ko sao fg no' lai. dc
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<Lokiheero> fg
<nguyenvantuanrs> vang
<Lokiheero> coi no chet chua
<nguyenvantuanrs> hix
<nguyenvantuanrs> em goi lai no thi no cu bi do ra thoi
<nguyenvantuanrs> no ko hien lai nua, nhung ma man hinh cung dung im luon
<Lokiheero> the thi` chiu :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: xài G+ chưa
<afterlastangel> rồi
<afterlastangel> :D
<Lokiheero> _Tux_: roi
<Lokiheero> add roi
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: vừa add
<afterlastangel> lập hội trên đó đi =))
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: tên gì :D
<afterlastangel> đoán xem
<afterlastangel> chừng nào
<afterlastangel> GOogle bị chặn ở VN
<afterlastangel> =))
<Lokiheero> afterlastangel: never
<afterlastangel> Lokiheero:vậy làm đíu gì cấm được Google Plus =))
<afterlastangel> Facebook sẽ nhảy đành đạch lên
<Lokiheero> uh
<afterlastangel> các zing me sẽ chết từ trứng =))
<Lokiheero> afterlastangel: qua kia chat
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g download xampp server for ubuntu 11.04 x64
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I0Fa6fheGc
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - mabuntux 11.05 installed from live-dvd in virtualbox environment (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor929> có ai dùng transmission không, mình hỏi tí
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor929> mình lưu data trên NTFS, mỗi lần reset ubuntu là tranmission nó re-check, có cách nào de sau khi reset không re-check nữa
 * lmq2401 nghĩ là liên quan tới việc mount partition
<vubuntor929> mình mount partition đó rồi, sau khi reset lại phải mount lại, và re-check lại :|
<vubuntor929> mấy bạn dùng transmission ra sao? có bị như thế không vậy ?
 * lmq2401 dùng phân vùng ext4
<vubuntor929> minh ubuntu chung với win 7 :|
<lmq2401> vubuntor929: Windows 7 không tải torrent được sao mà phải qua Ubuntu để tải
<vubuntor929> win 7 dung utorrent bình thường, chỉ re-check 1 lần duy nhất
<lmq2401> vubuntor929: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%E1%BB%B1_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng_mount
<bksupybot> Title: Tự động mount – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor465> có ai ở đây hem
<vubuntor465> cho em hỏi tí
<vubuntor465> hú hú
<vubuntor465>  có ai huớng dẫn em về wine hem
<ignotusp> cac ban xem nay :D https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-J1jHgz3aG4c/ThtQ-hPRVSI/AAAAAAAAApc/rrUMricx4x0/s1440/snapshot39.png
 * lmq2401 chẳng thấy có gì lạ
<ignotusp> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-12
<mrabeo> hi
<C4NoC> :3
<mrabeo> mình có vấn đề muốn giúp
<C4NoC> ?
<mrabeo> mình có 1 web chạy trên local địa chỉ là 10.0.0.22
<mrabeo> giờ mình copy thêm 1 mục nữa vào mục web đó là 10.0.0.22/web1/
<mrabeo> khi chạy như vậy thì nó báo lỗi
<mrabeo> nhưng nếu chạy đầy đủ là 10.0.0.22/web1/index.php thì đc
<C4NoC> lo^~i gi`
<C4NoC> cha.y apache a`
<mrabeo> You don't have permission to access /tranhluan/ on this server.
<mrabeo> vâng
<mrabeo> apache 2
<mrabeo> trên 1 con máy cùi chạy centos
<C4NoC> DirectoryIndex index.html index.php
<C4NoC> the^m ca'i na`y va`o
<mrabeo> thế thì nó chạy cả vào thư mục con hả anh?
<mrabeo> đc rồi anh ạ
<mrabeo> cảm ơn anh rất rất nhiều
<C4NoC> np
<vubuntor205> có ai hem cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor205> làm sao cài dreamweaver từ wine vậy
<vubuntor205> có ai hemem
<vubuntor205> cho em hỏi làm sao cài dreamweaver từ wine vậy
<C4NoC> chi vay?
<C4NoC> ca`i wine va`o
<C4NoC> roi cha.y file ca`i
<tuanht> anh em ubuntu vn có ai online không
<tuanht> cho mình hỏi cách custom ubiquity để chạy script sau khi cài đặt xong
<tuanht> mình có dùng d-i preseed/late_command vào file ubuntu.seed thì không được
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> la` gi` va^.y
<tuanht> đại loại là mình đang custom cái live cd của ubuntu
<tuanht> mình cần sau khi cài đặt xong thì nó sẽ thực thi 1 script
<vubuntor205> bạn ơi
<tuanht> Æ¡i
<vubuntor205> minh cai ko dc dreamweaver
<tuanht> dreamweaver có thể cài qua wine
<tuanht> nhưng mà theo mình thấy thì nó không chạy được
<vubuntor205> minh cai wine roi
<vubuntor205> nhung ma ko biet lam sao cai dream
<tuanht> thôi, cài virtual box rồi xài seamless mode đi
<vubuntor205> virtual box la sao ha bann
<tuanht> mấy cái soft phức tạp như MS Office, Photoshop... thì wine chịu thua
<tuanht> virtual box = máy ảo
<tuanht> không thì dùng bluefish hoặc kompozẻ
<tuanht> kompozer
<tuanht> mấy cái đó thuần Linũ
<tuanht> Linux
<vubuntor205> minh cai dc roi
<vubuntor205> cam on ban nha
<vubuntor937> e
<vubuntor937> ai cho em hoi cai
<vubuntor937> co ai jo
<vubuntor937> co ai ko vay
<vubuntor937> alolo
<vubuntor937> aolo
<vubuntor937> aolo
<vubuntor937> cac ban cac anh chi chu bac gi do oi
<vubuntor937> alo
<vubuntor937> co ai ko
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor593> hii all
<vubuntor593> chào mọi người
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor593> ẹc ẹc không có ai ah
<vubuntor593> sao cái nick của tôi lại là vubuntor593 vậy các bạn
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor091> hok có ai nói chuyện cho đỡ buồn nhỉ
<vubuntor729> hi
<vubuntor729> có ai ở đây ko?
<C4NoC> no no
<vubuntor729> may quá có 1 bác
<vubuntor729> website công ty em hình như bị hack hay đại loại như thế
<vubuntor729> giờ cứ click vào 1 link trên website là nó lại dẫn sang 1 trang web khác
<vubuntor729> cụ thể bác vào xem hộ em
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> no no
<C4NoC> so+. di'nh virus la('m
<vubuntor729> thế có cách nào diệt ko bác
<C4NoC> vubuntor729: bi. he'c thi` di fix, go.i ho^~ tro+. ki~ thuat
<vubuntor729> cứ clik vào link là nó vẫn vào cái bài trên website nhưng nó mở thêm 1 link đến trang upshell.com
<C4NoC> vubuntor729: go.i ho^~ tro+. ki~ thua^.t di ba.n
<vubuntor466> co ai giup minh voi
<C4NoC> vubuntor466: ?
<vubuntor466> minh muon hoi ve lenh vi
<C4NoC> man vi
<C4NoC> .g vi tutorial
<C4NoC> .g vim tutorial
<vubuntor466> mình muốn sử dụng nó để thay đổi IP cho card mạng
<C4NoC> vubuntor466: du`ng nano di
<C4NoC> vubuntor466: de^~ xa`i
<vubuntor466> mình cài red had để chạy IpCop Firewall
<vubuntor466> bạn chỉ giúp mình đi
<C4NoC> len google thieu gi` huong dan
<vubuntor466> thì biết vậy
<vubuntor466> nhưng lung tung lắm
<vubuntor466> mình chỉ cần biết cách thay đổi IP trên một card mạng là được rồi
<vubuntor466> lệnh vi là có người mách nước cho mình nhưng khi chỉnh sửa xong thì mình chả biết SAVE nó lại cách nào cả
<C4NoC> google
<C4NoC> man vi
<C4NoC> google vi tutorial
<vubuntor466> vậy bạn biết dùng phím tắt nào để SAVE cấu hình lại được không
<C4NoC> :wq
<vubuntor729> dùng emacs hay hơn vi
<vubuntor466> vậy chỉ giúp mình được không bạn
<vubuntor466> cách nào cũng được
<vubuntor252> take longtime to waitng someone ask me
<vubuntor252> anyone here ?
<vubuntor252> someone live in Vietnam
<CoconutCrab> vãi lúa, chỉ thấy /j với /p
<vubuntor676> có ai ở đó không, cứu tôi với
<vubuntor676> tôi đang dùng linux mint
<vubuntor676> cài đặt ntfs-config
<vubuntor676> nhưng khi khởi động nó không hiện lên.
<vubuntor676> bây giờ phải làm sao để tích cho nó mount tự động phân vùng này
<vubuntor676> loa loa, bà con ơi, ai đó giúp tôi với chứ
<vubuntor676> tôi đã loại bỏ windows rồi, bây giờ dùng linux
<vubuntor676> chỉ mỗi tội là không chơi game được
<vubuntor676> nhưng cái này cũng hay, đỡ phải mắc vào nghiện
<vubuntor235> a lo^
<vubuntor235> co ai ko =.="
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-13
<vubuntor574> Cho mình hỏi , có thể dùng EasyBCD để tạo menu boot vào Ubuntu không?
<vubuntor574> hú
<DangALong> alo
<DangALong> co ai khong vay
<nguyenvantuanrs> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<nguyenvantuanrs> }DangALong
<nguyenvantuanrs> ca'c a oi la`m se0 de bat JavaScript cua? ca'i elinks va^.y?
<tuanht> có ai biết cách chạy script sau khi ubiquity cài đặt xong không?
<tuanht> có ai biết cách chạy script sau khi ubiquity cài đặt xong không?
<tuanht> mình dùng `d-i preseed/late_command string ...` trong file ubuntu.seed nhưng nó không chạy
<vubuntor103> em cài ubuntu trên vmware player tới phần verifing config thì bị treo, xin hỏi là do máy e hay tại file iso, máy e cấu hình là P4 2.6GHZ, Ram 750,
<C4NoC> verify la` sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor103: ma'y ye^'u qua'
<C4NoC> sao cha.y ma'y a?o no^?i
<vubuntor103> bạn e có máy tương tự
<vubuntor103> vẫn chạy ok mà
<C4NoC> verifing config la` pha^`n na`o
<vubuntor890> ?
<vubuntor890> alo
<vubuntor890> co ai ko ta
<vubuntor890> cho em hoi phan mem ho tro download tren ubuntu la j zay
<vubuntor890> ????
<C4NoC> vubuntor890: downthemall
<C4NoC> vubuntor890: ca`i plugin cho firefox, flashgot+downthemall
<C4NoC> vubuntor890: ko thi` jdownloader
<vubuntor890> tls nha'
<vubuntor890> may anh cho em hoi? lam sao choi duoc vo lam 1 va vo lam 2 tren ubuntu
<vubuntor890> ?????
<vubuntor890> co aj ko zay chaj
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor208> ai cho em hoi cach remove grub voi :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor208: ?
<vubuntor208> em da format toan bo phan vung cai ubuntu ma sao van con cai grub nhi
<_Tux_> vubuntor208: grub nó ở trên MBR chứ có ở phân vùng kia đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor208: dùng windows 7 thì bỏ đĩa vào
<_Tux_> có đoạn fix boot
<_Tux_> XP thì hơi loằng ngoằng
<vubuntor208> em vua ghost xp :(
<_Tux_> .g xp mbr recovery
<vubuntor208> ghost chu k co dia luon :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor208: thế thì chịu
<vubuntor208> win 7 thi the nao a
<vubuntor208> co cai dia win 7 nhet tam vao co dc k a :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor208: không
<vubuntor208> o the gio k vao dc cai gi nua roi :((
<vubuntor208> gio thi cach giai quyet nhu nao day a
<vubuntor927> làm sao đổi tên đc ở trên đây vậy Mr_Tux
<_Tux_> vubuntor927: /nick xxx
<vubuntor927> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor927: gõ thử thì biết chứ gì
<vubuntor208> Ai giup e remove cai grub voi :((
<Stanley00> vubuntor208: bạn có đĩa Hiren chứ?
<Stanley00> mình nhớ trong đó có chức năng fix mbr mà?
<vubuntor208> co a
<vubuntor208> thi e vua ghost lai thanh xp ma
<C4NoC> lay dia ca`i xp ra ma` fix mbr
<vubuntor208> em ghost lai chu k co cai :(
<vubuntor208> e chi co dia win 7 thoi. gio cach lau nhat chac la cai win 7 roi moi cho dia win 7 vao fix =((
<vubuntor208> cac a con cach nao kha nua k a :(
<vubuntor208> hiren 14.0 moi cho chuc nang fix mbr :(
<C4NoC> hiren na`o ma` ko la`m dc
<vubuntor208> o the e dang co dia hiren 11 thi fix cai mbr ay kieu gi a
<Stanley00> vubuntor208: boot bằng hiren rồi tìm trong đó đi, mình chỉ giúp được đến thế thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor208: good luck!
<vubuntor208> vang em cam on =((
<vubuntor615> chào mọi người
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor245> Các bạn ơi làm sao để đổi tên ở chỗ này vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor245: gõ /nick xxx với xxx là tên cần đổi
<vubuntor481> hé lu
<vubuntor481> hé lù
<vubuntor481> ặc sao đổi hoài ko đc ta
<vubuntor693> Alo
<vubuntor693> !gnome
<ubot2> GNOME là một môi trường đồ họa hoàn toàn miễn phí chạy trên các hệ điều hành tương tự unix như linux. GNOME là một phần của dự án GNU. Đọc thêm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor693> change nick kiểu chi vậy =))
 * vubuntor693 
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-14
<vubuntor471> mình muốn sử dụng socks trong firefox nhưng ko biết lam thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor471: vào firefox rồi cấu hình lol
<vubuntor311> alo tui chao các bạn
<vubuntor311> có ai dảnh ko
<C4NoC> ra?nh thi` ko
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor311: bạn cứ hỏi đi
<ducgiang_8888> ai rảnh thì người đó trả lời cho bạn thôi
<vubuntor311> ubuntu này không hỗ trợ cho Game online ah bạn giang ơi. ví dụ như kiếm thế
<C4NoC> vubuntor311: ko dau
<vubuntor311> dùng ubuntu chưa quen thấy khó quá.
<vubuntor311> đặt địa chỉ IP như windows thì đặt thế nào bạn ơi.
<C4NoC> va`o network manager ma` da(.t
<vubuntor311> cái IP của tui lại là 127.0.0.1 không cùng dải IP với mạng của văn phòng là 192.168.1.1 mà vẫn vào được mạng là sao
<vubuntor311> tăng tốc độ cho ubuntu làm thế nào các bạn. tui đọc các file excel lớn hơn 10MB thì chắc đến 30phut vẫn chưa đọc đựoc
<vubuntor990> lus
<vubuntor851> hello all
<vubuntor851> co ban nao da su dung qua group office chua a
<vubuntor860> tôi muốn nâng cấp nhân của ubuntu 11.04 từ 2.6.38-8 thành 2.6.39-0 nhưng không up được vậy cho hỏi cách lamg chút
<C4NoC> vubuntor860: add repo 11.10 va`o up kernel len
<favadi> sao ko xài cái kernel ppa
<C4NoC> vubuntor851: chu+a nghe toi
<vubuntor990> a
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> ko thi` kie^'m ma^'y cai' ppa co' kernel a'
<C4NoC> ro^`i up thoi
<vubuntor860> xài cái kernel ppa thì bị lỗi key 484b0448
<C4NoC> add key cho no'
<vubuntor860> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv 800AA67AE64A6D9E1859C561A8267963484B044F gpg: requesting key 484B044F from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: key 484B044F: public key "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Ke
<vubuntor860> add key khác không được
<C4NoC> favadi: chi? add key di ki`a
<C4NoC> lau ko xa`i quen roi
<vubuntor860> uh tìm mà ko biết có cái key nào được
<favadi> tưởng cứ add-apt-repository là nó tự get key
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor860> không đâu nó báo lỗi như đã gửi đó
<favadi> vubuntor860: có thấy dòng nào có chữ lỗi đâu ta :D
<vubuntor860> nó báo là: gpg: key 484B044F: public key "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Kernel PPA" imported gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<vubuntor860> gpg: requesting key 484B044F from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: key 484B044F: "Launchpad PPA for Ubuntu Kernel PPA" not changed
<vubuntor860> đó nó báo vậy đó do cái key 484bo44f
<vubuntor851> canoc
<vubuntor851> no la cai nay day
<vubuntor851> http://www.group-office.com/
<bksupybot`> Title: Group-Office groupware - Your online office - Group-Office (at www.group-office.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor851: chua xa`i
<C4NoC> vubuntor851: co' gi` hay
<vubuntor860> link gì vậy
<vubuntor851> rat la hay
<vubuntor851> nghien cuu di
<vubuntor851> bye
 * C4NoC chu+a co' nhu ca^`u
<C4NoC> bye
<vubuntor860> uh ai biết cách sưat lỗi đó trả lời giúp nhé.
<vubuntor990> sao mình gõ lệnh /name nik xxx mà ko đc nhỉ
<C4NoC>  /nick abc
<vubuntor990> ?
<vubuntor990> nick là nick mình muốn sử dụng, abc là nick default á ??
<favadi> abc là cái gì cũng được
<vubuntor990> vậy nick là cái vubuntor990 à
<vubuntor990> mình thử cái nào cũng ko đc
 * C4NoC da.p afterlastangel 
 * afterlastangel né
<afterlastangel> có gì hông???/
<C4NoC> ngua+' cha^n
<afterlastangel> Có ai đi expo hông????
<C4NoC> co'
<C4NoC> t7 hoac CN di
<Lokiheero> sao sao
<vubuntor664> có ai giúp mình ko?
<vubuntor664> mình chạy Ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor664> lần đầu tiên sd thui
<vubuntor664> hihi
<vubuntor664> hơi chuối
<vubuntor664> mà ko biết logon vào
<vubuntor664> huhu
<vubuntor664> có ai giúp mình ko?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh ku~ng moi du`ng !^^
<vubuntor664> ack
<vubuntor664> huhu
<nguyenvantuanrs> ba.n muo^'n logon ntn?
<vubuntor664> tại mình mới chạy lên thui
<vubuntor599> Xin chào
<vubuntor664> nó kêu nhập User và pass
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm, the^' no' ko va`o lun a`?
<vubuntor664> đâu biết nhập j đâu mà vào
<nguyenvantuanrs> thi` nhap ca'i luc' ba.n ca`i
<vubuntor664> đâu có hỏi j đâu
<nguyenvantuanrs> !
<nguyenvantuanrs> co' ho?i ten tai khoan + mat khau ma`
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-?
<vubuntor664> ko có
<nguyenvantuanrs> la. nhi?
<vubuntor664> uhm
<vubuntor664> hihi
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh ca`i no' deu bat djen ca'i do'
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g install ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bksupybot`> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g how to install ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/23/how-to-install-ubuntu-11-04-from-usb-or-cd/
<bksupybot`> Title: how to install Ubuntu 11.04 : From USB or CD (at blog.sudobits.com)
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor664: ba.n thu? kiem 1 trang na`o do' huong dan~ ca`i roi xem co' dung cac' buoc ko?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<vubuntor664> ok
<vubuntor664> thanks bạn nha
<vubuntor664> để mình ngâm cứu thử
<vubuntor664> hihi
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<vubuntor599> Xin chào. Cho mình hỏi mấy câu. 1 là máy mình không chạy được các hiệu ứng 3d của compiz, máy dùng card intel. 2 là e dùng Emerald cũng không được. 3 là có cách nào giảm độ sáng màn hình không, e đặt brightness trong power management tới 0 cũng zậy. cám ơn. à e xài ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor990> chào mọi người
<vubuntor990> mình có 1 thắc mắc
<vubuntor990> đó là khi mình sử dụng lệnh free -m để kiểm tra dung lượn bộ nhớ RAM
<vubuntor990> thì thấy RAM của mình bị sử dụng khá nhiều
<vubuntor990> RAM mình 6GB, hiện tại chỉ mở chrome, pidgin và terminal nhưng tốn 5,5 GB RAM
<vubuntor990> Kiểm tra trong Resource trong System monitor thì thấy chỉ chiếm 2,5 GB RAM
<vubuntor990> tại sao lại có sự khác nhau như vậy nhỉ
<vubuntor990> và liệu có vấn đề gì không khi tốn nhiều RAM như vậy
<vubuntor149> xin chao. Luc nay e có hỏi vài câu, tại thấy lâu quá không ai trả lời nên quên mất.
<vubuntor149> cho e hỏi lại
<vubuntor149> 1. Sao máy e lại không sá»­ dụng được các hiệu ứng 3D trong compiz, máy xài card intel. 2. Em cÅ©ng không sá»­ dụng được emerald theme manager (thá»­ làm theo nhiều hướng dẫn rồi http://noviv.com/computer-tutorials/how-to-change-ubuntus-window-borders-with-emerald.html). 3 là cho e hỏi cách giảm độ sáng màn hình, dù có giảm 0% trong power management cÅ©ng không đc. Cám Æ¡n nhiá
<bksupybot`> Title: How to Change Ubuntu’s Window Borders with Emerald | Computer Tutorials (at noviv.com)
<vubuntor149> ủa hông có ai hết zầy.
<vubuntor931> các bác cho hỏi lệnh xem key + mouse có được kết nối với máy hông la lệnh gì vậy mấy bác
<favadi> cắm vô thấy nó dùng được là kết nối được
<favadi> :)
<vubuntor931> nó dùng hông được nhưng mình dùng ssh thì log vào bình thường
<vubuntor931> nên mình mới hỏi cái lệnh nào xem nó hiểu sao
<favadi> cắm vào
<favadi> xong gõ dmesg|tail -f
<vubuntor270> alo
<vubuntor270> co' ai giup kong
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-15
<vubuntor140> ai giup e go cai gnome ra voi :((
<favadi> vubuntor140: ?
<vubuntor294> mình muốn dùng tiếng việt  với thunderbird hoặc các chương trình khác có hỗ trợ tiếng việt thì làm sao vậy
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> la` sao
<favadi> vubuntor294: cài bộ gõ tiếng Việt
<vubuntor294> giao diên tiếng việt
<C4NoC> ta^'t ca? ca'c menu de^`u tie^'ng vie^.t a`
<C4NoC> favadi: ubuntu thi` giu'p du`m :D
<vubuntor294> đúng rồi, mình muốn dùng giao dien tiếng việt
<favadi> vào chỗ language support
<favadi> chuyển tuốt thành tiếng ta
<vubuntor294> chỉ muốn 1 số chương trình dùng tiếng viêt thôi, còn hệ thống vẫn dùng eng
 * favadi bó tay ko biết
 * favadi đoán bừa nhé
<favadi> vubuntor294: thử xem có được ko
<favadi> export LANG=vn_VN=UTF-8
<favadi> rồi chạy chương trình
<favadi> export LANG=vn_VN.UTF-8
<vubuntor294> câu lệnh đó không tác dụng
<favadi> thế /me chịu thôi
<favadi> đoán là nó set theo biến LANG
<favadi> ko phải thì ko biết làm thế nào nữa
<vubuntor294> cảm ơn bạn đã giúp
<ichuot> buzz
<ichuot> co ai o nha k
 * lmq2401 đang ở nhà
<C4NoC> ko
<favadi> có
<vubuntor664> ai cho e hoi la remove cai gnome nhu nao voi a
<C4NoC> sao phai remove gnome?
<vubuntor664> em install cái gnome shell giờ k login vao dc nua :-s
<vubuntor664> login vao thì nó báo : failed to load session "ubuntu"
<C4NoC> dang xa`i U ma^'y?
<vubuntor664> 11.04
<C4NoC> 11.04 ma` ca`i de` gnome le^n a`
<C4NoC> the^' ca`i la.i cho le. :3
<vubuntor664> unity thi vga bi bug nen toan phai dung classic :(
<vubuntor664> :(
<vubuntor664> gio cai lai de login vao thi nhu nao a :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor664: remove het gnome di
<C4NoC> dung apt-get
<C4NoC> man apt-get
<C4NoC> apt-get remove gnome*
<vubuntor664> apt-get remove gnome rồi ạ :|
<C4NoC> * luon
<favadi> C4NoC: remove gơ nome giờ log vào cái gì
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor664> Rồi sao nữa ạ
<C4NoC> ro^`i ca`i la.i unity gi` do'
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> the^' mo+'i no'i ca`i la.i di cho le.
<vubuntor664> unity may em vga bi bug k cai dc a :-s
<C4NoC> vubuntor664: the^' fedora 15 ma` xa`i
<vubuntor664> em thích dùng ubuntu à. chả nhẽ lại cài lại os lần nữa à :((
<favadi> thì ko xài unity nữa
<favadi> dùng gơ nom 2 cờ lát sích
<vubuntor664> may e vẫn k dùng đc unity mà :(
<vubuntor664> đấy giờ e muốn dùng cái gnome classic cũ ấy :(
<C4NoC> :3 the^' thi` chi.u , cha? bie^'t ubuntu no' la`m gi`
<C4NoC> vubuntor664: edit file ~/.xinitrc
<vubuntor664> nhưng login vào toàn báo : failed to load session "ubuntu"
<favadi> đã gỡ gơ nom ra rồi
<C4NoC> cho ca'i na`y va`o:  exec gnome-session
<favadi> thì nên cài lại cho nhanh
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor664> =((. cài lại os vậy, cài lại đến 3 lần rồi :((
<vubuntor664> Nghịch dại quá :(
<C4NoC> ca`i nhie^`u xa`i mo+'i ngon
<C4NoC> vubuntor664: a`
<vubuntor664> em dùng bản 9.10 lần truớc chả cài lại bao giờ
<C4NoC> search thu+? coi co' ca'i na`y ko: ubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor664> giờ chuyển sang 11.04 cài sang con lap mới này cài liên tục =((
<C4NoC> vubuntor664: sao ko thu+? distro kha'c
<C4NoC> thie^'u gi` ca'i hay
<vubuntor664> centos :x
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> cent la`m gi`?
<vubuntor664> làm server 8-|
<favadi> làm sẹc vơ mà dùng ubuntu
<favadi> lại còn unity
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor664> server chạy vài site cá nhân. e đang học mod_sec :(
<vubuntor664> mới dùng thì dùng ubuntu thôi ạ :">
<vubuntor378> chào mọi người, mọi người cho em hỏi cách downgrade Ubuntu
<C4NoC> ca`i la.i
<vubuntor378> em google được bài này nhưng làm không được: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<bksupybot> Title: DowngradeHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> ca`i la.i le. ho+n
<vubuntor378> em thử cài lại rồi, nếu cài lại nó sẽ đòi tạo lại user
<C4NoC> thi` co' sao
<vubuntor378> ^^
<vubuntor378> em nghĩ cài lại là bất đắc dĩ
<C4NoC> co' gi` dau
<vubuntor378> hì
<C4NoC> downgrade co`n me^.t ho+n
<vubuntor378> anh nói thế tức là anh biết cách à
<C4NoC> ko, vi` bie^'t me.t nen ko la`m
<vubuntor378> ^^
<vubuntor378> chắc em sẽ làm thế vậy
<vubuntor378> nhưng quả thật nếu không có đĩa của phiên bản cũ
<C4NoC> sao pha?i downgrade
<vubuntor378> thì bắt buộc phải dùng cách downgrade
<vubuntor378> em ko thích dùng Ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor378> muốn downgrade xuống 10.04 cho ổn định
<C4NoC> thi` down di~a ve^`
<C4NoC> repo fpt a'
<vubuntor378> hi
<vubuntor378> em có đĩa rồi
<vubuntor378> em đang đặt vấn đề là nếu không có đĩa
<vubuntor378> thì sẽ phải downgrade
<vubuntor378> chứ không thể reinstall
<C4NoC> kie^?u nhu cua ubuntu, ra^'t kho' down
<vubuntor378> ^^
<vubuntor453> http://i.imgur.com/yLGMt.png
<vubuntor453> Các bạn cho mình hỏi đây là lỗi gì
<C4NoC> coi la.i /etc/fstab kia`
<vubuntor453> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc                          /proc           proc  nodev,noexec,nosuid       0  0   /ho
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor453
<ubot2> vubuntor453: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor453> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644705/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor453> File fstab đây
<C4NoC> vubuntor453: line 13 kia`
<C4NoC> xo'a so^' 1 di
<vubuntor453> Cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor496> hiện mình đang dung linux mint 9 Isadora. Cài xong rồi nhưng không nhận card màn hình Trio3D/2x không biết có bác nào biết cách cài drive cho card này hông
<vubuntor496> mình vào thư mục /etc/X11 thì hông thấy file xorg.còn
<vubuntor496> nó chỉ nhận max 800x600
<vubuntor496> alo
<vubuntor496> hông có bác nào giúp em hết vậy
<manh> hi
<CoconutCrab> ih
<manh> lần đầu dùng XChat
<manh> ubuntu co ve vang ve qua
<manh> ai cho minh hoi sau khi minh cai ubuntu thi ko co phan lua chon khoi dong
<manh> hinh nhu ko co MBR
<manh> muon khoi phuc thi lam the nao
<manh> tkiu
<manh> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-16
<heroandtn31> s
<vubuntor653> hello
<lmq2401> vubuntor653: chào!
<vubuntor653> ban co the chi minh cach noi 2 phan vung bang gparted dc ko
<lmq2401> vubuntor653: có vào facebook được không?
<vubuntor653> ???
<vubuntor653> facebook thi lien quan gi den chuyen nay
<vubuntor653> hello
<vubuntor653> hello
<vubuntor653> hello
<lmq2401> http://www.facebook.com/groups/foss.vn?view=permalink&id=10150679227680704
<bksupybot> Title: Log In | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<vubuntor185> em chao may anh, chi
<vubuntor185> có ai ở đây không ạ ?
<favadi> vubuntor185: cứ nêu câu hỏi
<vubuntor185> Em cai ubuntu 10.10 từ USB, sau khi qua trình cài đặt thành công, khi chọn boot vào ubuntu thì màn hình nó hiện lên một số dòng lệnh, rồi treo, đèn cáp Lock,Scroll lock nháy liên tục .
<favadi> vubuntor185: mấy dòng lệnh đấy là gì
<vubuntor185> em cũng không rõ lắm, người mới mà anh :d
<favadi> vubuntor185: vậy cố gắng lôi giấy ra chép lại
<favadi> :))
<vubuntor185> :((
<vubuntor185> vậy em chịu khó :D
<vubuntor799> :))
<vubuntor476> em cố chụo đuợc cái ảnh, hơi mờ
<vubuntor476> anh cơi tạm
<vubuntor476> http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad80/bg911/untitled.jpg
<favadi> ai biên dịch sang chữ viết đi
<favadi> :))
<vubuntor746> http://i923.photobucket.com/albums/ad80/bg911/untitled.jpg
<vubuntor746> ai giúp em đi, vừa bị mất mạng :D
<vubuntor746> ????
 * favadi ko biết gì đoán mò
<favadi> vubuntor746: đã check md5 file iso chưa
<vubuntor263> ai có lòng giúp em với, add nick HM_TANKER chát với em, amngj em chập chờn, hỏi mà không biết câu trả lời :((
<vubuntor263> :((
<favadi> vubuntor263:  đã check md5 file iso chưa
<vubuntor263> em ko có :(
<vubuntor263> anh có ko cho em
<favadi> .g how to check md5sum ubuntu
<bkphenny> favadi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<bksupybot> Title: HowToMD5SUM - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<favadi> vubuntor263: đó
<vubuntor263> em xem đã
<vubuntor263> tải từ FPT
<vubuntor263> anh có mã MD5 file ubuntu 10.10 ko cho em
<favadi> down ở chỗ nào thì chỗ đấy có file md5
<vubuntor263> ko sai anh ạ
<vubuntor263> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8 *ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso  59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<vubuntor263> help me
<vubuntor263> có ai biết lỗi này mong giúp em
<favadi> vubuntor263: cấu hình máy thế nào nhỉ?
<favadi> laptop phải ko?
<vubuntor263> em dùng máy bàn
<vubuntor263> ram 512
<vubuntor263> chip 1.8
<vubuntor263> đã cài đuợc cái phiên bản 10.04,11.04
<favadi> vậy nhanh nhất là xài 1 trong 2 cái đấy
<favadi> :))
<vubuntor263> nhưng muốn cài bản 10,10 vì nó hỗ trợ Dcom 3 g tốt hơn 10.04 và không nặg như 11.04
<vubuntor263> :(
<vubuntor263> thế thì nói làm chi anh :(
<favadi> cài 11.04 chọn classic session thì cũng như 10.10
<vubuntor263> nhìn xấu hơn mà
<vubuntor263> :(
<vubuntor263> với lại
<vubuntor263> ubuntu 10.10 có nbộ soft offline
<vubuntor263> em ngại cài online lắm
<vubuntor263> mạng em chậm
<favadi> thế /em chịu rồi
<vubuntor263> ai có bộ soft offline cho u 11.04 cho em, em cài 11.04 liền
<vubuntor263> :)
<favadi> mỗi lần thấy chữ kernel panic /me đều lặng lẽ đi ra
<vubuntor263> ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor263: nhà không có internet ?
<vubuntor263> ko phải ko có
<vubuntor263> mà tốc đọ kém và hay bị dis
<vubuntor263> cài online thì ...
<vubuntor263> "mỗi lần thấy chữ kernel panic /me đều lặng lẽ đi ra" ?
<vubuntor375> kaij vừa mất kết nối :((
<vubuntor375> có ai cho em biết là nó v\bị sao ko ?
<favadi> vubuntor375: coi như không có duyên với 10.10
<vubuntor611> chán chả buồn chết, trong máy em h chỉ có ubuntu 10.10 thôi ai giúp em với
<favadi> chắc phần cứng có gì ko ổn với thằng kernel 2.6.35
<vubuntor611> thế sao bây giờ anh ?
 * lmq2401 muốn giúp mà lực bất tòng tâm
<vubuntor611> há»± há»±
<vubuntor611> @@
 * lmq2401 cũng chẳng biết vấn đề của vubuntor611 là gì
<favadi> lmq2401: bạn vubuntor611 muốn cài ubuntu 10.10 nhưng bị kernel panic
<vubuntor611> em thì mới dùng nó, cũng không biết chính xác nó bị cái chi nữa
<vubuntor611> em không co 1 phiên bản nào khác ở đây :(
 * favadi chỉ chỏ _Tux_
<vubuntor611> co khi nào lúc bug vào usb lỗi ko vậy mấy anh ?
<favadi> chắc ko
<vubuntor611> em dùng cái Lili
<vubuntor611> LinuxLive USB Creator 2.8.1
<vubuntor611> mà tiện thể em hỏi luôn
<vubuntor611> cái đĩa Ubuntu 10.04 của em nó bị sao nữa
<vubuntor611> boot, chọn Install hoặc Live CD
<vubuntor611> nó đều ko chạy
<vubuntor611> đĩa của Canonical
<favadi> chắc đầu đọc đĩa hỏng
<vubuntor611> :))
<vubuntor611> đầu DVD em mới mua
<vubuntor611> hỏng sao đuợc :(
 * lmq2401 nghe mọi người nói mà như vịt nghe sấm
 * favadi vả vỡ mồm Tux|Away
<vubuntor242> mấy anh nói lại đuợc ko em vừa mất mạng
<vubuntor242> ai cho em xin 1 cái nick yahoo duơc ko
<vubuntor242> em chẳng biết dc gì cả
<vubuntor242> chán ghê
<vubuntor242> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<vubuntor242> hỗ trợ kiểu ?
<vubuntor242> em có thấy ở đâu đó trong diễn dàn có người biểu thêm acpi =off
<vubuntor242> nhưn ko nhớ bài viết ở đâu, search mãi mà ko thấy lại
<_Tux_> vubuntor242: mình cũng mất mạng thôi
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> hỗ trợ kiểu gì
 * _Tux_ thôi đi kéo drivers về
<lmq2401> vubuntor242: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=2472
<bksupybot> Title: Cần giúp về ACPI - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-17
<nguyenvantuanrs> al00
<nguyenvantuanrs> ca'c a oi, co' ca'ch na`o cha't yahoo trong  textmode  ko a?
<_Tux_> nguyenvantuanrs: text mode ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> _Tux_: console ay' a
<_Tux_> nguyenvantuanrs: finch
<_Tux_> nó dùng libpurple
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^!
<nguyenvantuanrs> _Tux_: Thanks u very much
<nguyenvantuanrs> _Tux_: alo
<nguyenvantuanrs> _Tux_: Ca'i do' hay that day! e cam? on a nhiu` nhe'
<nguyenvantuanrs> _Tux_: a`  a oi, the a co' bi't ca'ch go~ tieng viet trong textmode hem, giup e lun di
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<_Tux_> nguyenvantuanrs: gõ kiểu bình thường thì không có đâu
<_Tux_> nguyenvantuanrs: mà làm gì mà phải khổ đi dùng text mode làm chi lol
<nguyenvantuanrs> _Tux_: vay fai go~ nhu the nao` ha? a?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> because i love it
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^!
<nguyenvantuanrs> neu a bit' chi? giup e voi di
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<nguyenvantuanrs> #vnluser
<vubuntor387> co ban nao giup minh ve loi am thanh trong ubuntu 10.04 voi
<vubuntor387> co ban nao giup minh ve loi am thanh trong ubuntu 10.04 voi
<vubuntor387> co ai online ko?
<vubuntor029> co ban nao ko cho minh hoi 1 chut?
<vubuntor547> chao cac bac
<vubuntor547> có bác nào cho em hỏi tý được ko?
<vubuntor547> máy em cài ubuntu 10.04 tất cả đều ok. chỉ có điều ko phát ra tiếng cho loa qua jack 3.5 được
<vubuntor547> có bác nào biết giúp đỡ em cái
<vubuntor547> ko bác nào biết ạ
<vubuntor547> e seảch mãi mà vẫn chưa giải quyết đuoc
<mronly> chao moi nguoi
<mronly> ai chi minh fake socks trong firefox duoc khong
<vubuntor042> có bạn nào online ko?
<vubuntor042> alo
<vubuntor042> alo
<vubuntor042> alo
<vubuntor042> alo
<vubuntor042> có bạn nào giúp mình ko
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> không có ai ah?
<vubuntor042> có ai giúp mình cái nào?
<vubuntor042> ko có bạn nào online ah?
<n0bawk> ờ ko có
<n0bawk> !search intel
<ubot2> Found: hda-intel-model
<n0bawk> !hda-intel-model
<ubot2> Xem một số model và một số tuỳ chọn của card sound hda-intel ở  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] snd_hda_intel options database - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n0bawk> !hda-intel-model | vubuntor042
<ubot2> vubuntor042: please see above
<n0bawk> !hda-intel-model
<ubot2> Xem một số model và một số tuỳ chọn của card sound hda-intel ở  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] snd_hda_intel options database - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor835> chip HD intel thi thay tuy chonj nhu nao a?
<vubuntor835> co ai biet ko a
<vubuntor835> em doc nhưng mà ko hiểu lắm
<vubuntor835> :((
<vubuntor063> có ai giúp mình lấy am thanh ra jack 3.5 ko?
<vubuntor063> thế bạn giúp mình cái
<n0bawk> vào synaptics
<n0bawk> cài alsa backport module vào
<n0bawk> rồi reboot
<n0bawk> nếu ko được thì vào đây tiếp
<n0bawk> !synaptics
<ubot2> Factoid 'synaptics' not found
<n0bawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor063> mình cài tất cả cac gói ah?
<vubuntor063> hay chỉ 1 trong những cái đấy thôi
<n0bawk> ko
<vubuntor063> mình thấy rất nhiều
<n0bawk> cài gói alsa backport module
<vubuntor063> tên chính xác là gì
<n0bawk> ko nhớ
<n0bawk> search đi
<vubuntor063> mình search nó ko ra cái như bạn nó
<n0bawk> .g alsa backport module
<bkphenny> n0bawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495768
<bksupybot> Title: build an external module from linux-backports-modules-alsa - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n0bawk> linux-backports-modules-alsa
<vubuntor063> nó ra linux-backsport
<vubuntor063> đúng
<vubuntor063> nhưng mà có rất nhiều  gói như vậy
<n0bawk> cài cái gói match kernel version của bạn
<vubuntor063> 2.6.32-28
<n0bawk> vubuntor063: thôi tắt cái synatics đi
<n0bawk> mở cái terminal lên gõ lệnh này
<vubuntor063> ok
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get source linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(uname -r)
<n0bawk> thế cho khoẻ
<vubuntor063> uhm
<vubuntor063> chạy xong reboot là được ah?
<n0bawk> reboot
<n0bawk> xem có được ko
<n0bawk> ko được thì có võ khác
<vubuntor063> nó hiện dòng cuối: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base: Permission denied
<n0bawk> copy hết cái báo lỗi lên xem
<vubuntor063> thanglong@ubuntu:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 18) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06) 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06) 00:1b.0 Audio device:
<vubuntor063> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base: Permission denied
<n0bawk> cái gì vậy
<n0bawk> chạy lệnh kia cơ mà?
<vubuntor063> cái dòng cuối
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get source linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(uname -r)
<vubuntor063> mình nhầm
<vubuntor063> đang chạy cái lspci
<n0bawk> à quên
<vubuntor063> mình đang chạy rồi
<n0bawk> cái kia ko hpải là source
<vubuntor063> còn 4 min nữa
<vubuntor063> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor063: thay chữ source bằng chữ install
<n0bawk> chuyên gia vào
 * n0bawk núp
<vubuntor063> nhưng mà nó đang chạy mà
<vubuntor063> đừng núp
<vubuntor063> có ai biết bảo mình cũng được
<n0bawk> mà con vostro 3400 thì phải ngon chứ
 * n0bawk dùng vostro chạy phe phé
<vubuntor063> ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor063: dell vostro 3400?
<vubuntor063> dell inspirion n5010
<n0bawk> ờ há
<vubuntor063> sao thế?
<n0bawk> nói chung chắc sửa cái alsa-base.conf tí là được
<n0bawk> chả biết
<vubuntor063> ok
<vubuntor063> giúp mình cái
<n0bawk> hda-intel nó thé
<n0bawk> thôi đi nấu cơm
<vubuntor063> èo
 * n0bawk đến h nấu cơm rồi lolz
<vubuntor063> đừng thế chứ
<n0bawk> có thực mới vực được đạo
<vubuntor063> thôi
<vubuntor063> tý mời KFC
<vubuntor063> ;))
<vubuntor063> sắp xong rồi
<vubuntor063> giúp nốt mình cái nào
<vubuntor063> ko được cậu ơi
<vubuntor063> báo lỗi gì ấy
<vubuntor063> sh: dpkg-source: not found Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x linux-backports-modules-2.6.32_2.6.32-33.33.dsc' failed. Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed. E: Child process failed
<vubuntor063> có ai giúp mình cài driver cho dell in N5010 với
<vubuntor063> tất cả đều ok trừ cái jack 3.5 cắm vào ko ra tiếng?
<vubuntor226> Alo
<vubuntor226> Mọi người ơi
<vubuntor226> Cho em hỏi
<vubuntor226> Làm sao để gõ VNI khi dùng iBus vậy ạ?
<vubuntor226> alo
<vubuntor226> mọi người ơi
<n0bawk> chỉ chuột vào cái thanh ở dưới bên tay phải
<vubuntor226> Em đâu thấy thanh nào đâu
<n0bawk> biết dùng ibus chưa vậy?
<n0bawk> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<n0bawk> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor226> Thì em cài rồi
<vubuntor226> Xem trong đó có chỉ cách cài
<vubuntor226> sử dụng
<vubuntor226> chứ em ko thấy cách switch
<n0bawk> cài xong rồi thì logout
<n0bawk> rồi dùng ctrl + space
<n0bawk> để bật gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor226> log out rồi mới gõ được nè
<n0bawk> sẽ thấy 1 thanh bên dưới tay phải
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> gõ rồi thì sẽ thấy chữ V ở bên phải góc trên
<vubuntor226> đúng rùi
<n0bawk> và 1 thanh nữa bên phải góc dưới
<vubuntor226> em thấy chữ V phía trên
<n0bawk> chọn cái vni trong mấy cái nút ở đó
<vubuntor226> chứ thanh gì gì thì em không thấy
<vubuntor067> Rejoin rồi
<n0bawk> chỉ chuột trái vào chữ v
<n0bawk> chọn telex -> vni
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor067> Nó có 5 dòng khi trỏ vào chữ V
<vubuntor067> Vietnamese - Unikey
<vubuntor067> Input Method gì gì
<vubuntor067> About
<vubuntor067> Preference
<n0bawk> chọn telex vni
<vubuntor067> Không có anh ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: chuột trái
<vubuntor067> @@
<vubuntor067> chuột trái luôn
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: phải chỉ ở cái cửa sổ đang gõ tiếng việt
<n0bawk> cái chỗ có hình chữ v á
<vubuntor067> ừm
<n0bawk> tìm đại trong đống đó
<vubuntor067> V nhiều màu chứ gì ạ?
<n0bawk> còn ko hỏi zj3t3mju
<vubuntor067> làm sao em pm được ảnh?
<n0bawk> đợi chút nữa chắc có online
<n0bawk> bản của mình là thế kiac
<n0bawk> còn bản mới hơn thì ko rõ
<vubuntor067> Em vừa cài xong luôn
<vubuntor959> cho minhf hoir
<vubuntor959> minh cai dat ubuntu 11.04 nhung ko connect duoc internet
<vubuntor959> lam the nao?
<vubuntor847> moi nguoi giup em voi
<vubuntor847> sau khi ghost lai win em khong vao duoc ubuntu(11.04)
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bkphenny> C4NoC: 02:21Z <_Tux_> tell C4NoC đi Expo mà ếu có ảnh review à ?
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> !grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor847: vào wiki xem phần khôi phục grub
<vubuntor847> em cam on
<vubuntor847> cho e hoi chinh sua file boot.ini co khac phuc duoc khong a
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-09
<vubuntor174> có ai hỗ trợ cài java không?
<C4NoC> google: install oracle java ubuntu
<vubuntor174> có ai tìm được driver cho máy in canon 2900
<NgoHuy> máy in canon có trang chủ hỗ trợ cài tận răng luôn mà bạn
<NgoHuy> :-w
<vubuntor174> driver canon LBP2900 qua mang window
<vubuntor672> ai giup em voi
<luffy|sunshine> giúp cái zề :-w
<vubuntor672> em cai vmware xong, reset lai may thi khong nhan wifi
<vubuntor672> reset lai lan nua thi nha
<vubuntor672> reset lai lan nua thi nhan
<vubuntor672> noi chung la cu reset la luc nhan luc khong
<luffy|sunshine> :|
<luffy|sunshine> là sao
<luffy|sunshine> cài vmware ở đâu
<luffy|sunshine> cái gì cài trên vmware
<vubuntor672> tren ubuntu 12.04
<luffy|sunshine> vmware liên quan gì đến wifi
<vubuntor672> cai vmware tren ubuntu
<vubuntor672> em chag biet phai k
<vubuntor672> nhung cai xong la bi zi
<vubuntor672> may lan` r
<vubuntor672> luffy|sunshine: anh biet sua k chi e voi
<luffy|sunshine> chưa hiểu rõ vấn đề
<luffy|sunshine> tức là cài vmware trên ubuntu
<luffy|sunshine> nhưng sau khi cài xong thì ubuntu (máy thật) ko nhận wifi nữa
<luffy|sunshine> hay là máy ảo trong vmware ko nhận mạng
<vubuntor672> nói túm lại là bây giờ ubuntu của em reset máy là lúc nhận wifi lúc khong
<vubuntor672> máy thật ubuntu bị vậy
<vubuntor672> cứ reset là không nhận, rồi reset tiếp lại nhận
<vubuntor672> nó cứ hên xui vậy ak'
<vubuntor672> luffy|sunshine:
<vubuntor672> luffy|sunshine: anh đâu mất rồi
<kid___> thế thì liên quan gì đến vmware@@
<luffy|sunshine> chắc phải thay màn hình @.@
<vubuntor672> em nghĩ là thế thôi ^^
<vubuntor672> tại cai xong là bt mà cứ cài vmware là bị
<vubuntor672> cài lại U mấy lần đều thế
<favadi> vubuntor672: nếu nghi ngờ thì gỡ vmware đi
<favadi> thử lại
<vubuntor672> bệnh đó có phổ biến không anh, có cách nào trị không?
<vubuntor672> không ai giúp em ah.?
<GeekComp> vubuntor672: ?
<vubuntor672> máy em bị lỗi không nhận wifi đó anh GeekComp
<vubuntor672> lúc nhận lúc không
<GeekComp> vubuntor672: ko nhận tức là giao diện wifi ko nhận hay ko scan được mạng?
<vubuntor672> không thấy mạng nào hết.
<vubuntor672> còn lúc nhận thì có nhiều mạng, tại xung quanh cũng nhiều wifi
<GeekComp> đợi mình chút, đang có vc một tý
<Geek|google> vubuntor672: bạn thử chụp hình cái network manager lúc không nhận card xem nào
<vubuntor107> chào các bạn
<vubuntor107> nhờ giúp đỡ: mình muốn setup open VPN cho server Ubuntu 12.04, rất mong các bạn giúp
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get install openvpn
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor107> các bước cài đặt đã làm rồi, nhưng ko biết setup cho vpn chạy
<vubuntor107> tìm trên diễn đàn ko thấy tài liệu cho việc này
<GeekComp> .g setup vpn | vubuntor107
<phenny_zombie> GeekComp: http://compnetworking.about.com/od/vpn/ht/newvpnwindowsxp.htm
<supybot_zombie> Title: How to Set Up VPN Connections in Microsoft Windows XP (at compnetworking.about.com)
<GeekComp> g setup vpn ubuntu
<GeekComp> .g setup vpn ubuntu
<phenny_zombie> GeekComp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<GeekComp> @.@
<supybot_zombie> Title: VPN - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> vubuntor107: bạn đọc link wiki nhé
<vubuntor107> cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor672> GeekComp: còn cái của em thì sao bây giờ anh
<vubuntor672> Tux|Ubuntu: anh oi
 * Tux|Ubuntu có ai gọi mình
 * Tux|Ubuntu che mặt
 * vubuntor672 ^^
<vubuntor672> giúp em cái wifi với
 * vubuntor672 gọi Tux|Ubuntu 
<vubuntor672> hixhix không ai giúp hết vậy =.=
<lewtds> wifi sao vậy bác?
<NgoHuy> ọc
<NgoHuy> có 2 anh Tux ah
<NgoHuy> +_+
<NgoHuy> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<Tux|Android> Đâu còn thằng nào nữa
<Tux|Android> À đú, Tux|Ubuntu mày là thằng nào
<NgoHuy> câu đó hỏi anh mới đúng
<NgoHuy> :-w
<Tux|Android> NgoHuy, thế chú là thằng nào =]]
<CoconutCrab> họ Ngô tên Huy
<NgoHuy> là newbie :D
 * Tux|Android ma cũ
 * CoconutCrab công nhân vệ sinh
<NgoHuy> thế 2 Tux là một ah bác
<NgoHuy> =))
<C4NoC> họ Huy tên Ngô chứ nhỉ
 * C4NoC sờ lây của công nhân vệ sinh
<Tux|Android> NgoHuy, thằng kia là zombie
 * Tux|Android hàng thật
<NgoHuy> :
<NgoHuy> :|
<NgoHuy> sao dạo này gặp troll nhiều thế nhỉ :|
<vubuntor949> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor949> khi minh gan usb vao may tinh thi hien len cannot mount volume
<vubuntor949> vay lam sao de sua
<vubuntor949> co ai giup khong
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor949: chụp screenshot được không bạn
<vubuntor538> co phan mem nao chuc nang tuong tu unetbootin khong nhi
<drnhat> Tại sao không sử dụng luôn Unebootin mà phải tìm cái tương tự?
<vubuntor538> tai may minh cai unetbootin hong duoc
<drnhat> Có cần cài đâu nhỉ?
<vubuntor538> nhung khong su dung duoc
<drnhat> Tức là tạo bộ cài Linux trên USB ko được hay là USB đó boot ko được?
<vubuntor538> cai unetbootin hong chay duoc
<vubuntor538> hong hieu tai sao
<vubuntor538> bam vao unetbootin nhung khong co gi hien len het
<drnhat> Trên Windows à?
<vubuntor538> hong
<vubuntor538> ubuntu
<drnhat> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tools_to_create_Live_USB_systems
<supybot_zombie> Title: List of tools to create Live USB systems - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<kid__chandoi> vubuntor538: chạy nó dưới quyền root coi
<kid__chandoi> hoặc là tick vào  executing file as program
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-10
<vubuntor047> cho hoi
<vubuntor047> sao copy file vao usb lai bi loi invalid filename vay
<vubuntor047> nhung khi chuyen ten file thanh 1 thi lai copy binh thuong
<vubuntor047> la sao vay
<C4NoC> chiuj
<C4NoC> chắc khác filesystem
<vubuntor047> co cach nao sua hong
<vubuntor639> các anh ơi dúp em với huhuhuhu
<vubuntor639> alo
<vubuntor639> khong co ai noi gi ca
<vubuntor339> hi
<vubuntor339> Tôi là người Việt Nam :P
<vubuntor339> đã ai cài đặt Ubuntu mà không nhận được card mạng chưa?
<quangteospk> ~.~
<vubuntor339> Có cách nào cài driver để Ubuntu nhận đc card mạng không?
<quangteospk> card nafo
<quangteospk> card wifi hay card ethenet
<vubuntor339> Card của máy tính để bàn HP ELITE 8200
<quangteospk> nhÆ°ng card ethernet hay card wifi :|
<vubuntor339> Card Ethernet Onboard
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: bạn có dùng chung với windows ko?
<quangteospk> ko nhận hay là ko vô mạng đc
<vubuntor339> HP có cung cấp driver cho windows (XP, 7, Server 2k3, 2k8)
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: nếu có dùng chung với windows, thì vào windows bỏ cái này đi thử xem có được ko
<vubuntor339> nhưng không có driver cho linux
<n0bawk> !network-pm | vubuntor339
<ubot2> vubuntor339: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<supybot_zombie> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor339> "Nếu có dùng chung với windows, thì vào windows bỏ cái này đi thử xem có được ko":
<vubuntor339> Máy tính mình cài chỉ 1 OS trên 1 máy thôi
<vubuntor339> chứ không phải cài nhiều OS trên 1 máy
<vubuntor339> ======
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: trước đó os là windows hả?
<vubuntor339> link vừa rồi bạn gửi không liên quan đến yêu cầu của mình
<vubuntor339> Máy tính mình cài chỉ 1 OS trên 1 máy thôi
<quangteospk> vấn đề là ko vô được mạng hay ko load đc driver lên
<vubuntor339> ===========
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: mình hỏi trước đó cài windows hay cái gì
<vubuntor339> thế này nhé
<vubuntor339> mình mua máy tính về, mới nguyên
<n0bawk> hỏi thì trả lời đi liên quan hay ko thì mình biết
<vubuntor339> mình cài Ubuntu vô
<vubuntor339> nó không nhận đc card mạng
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: mặc định là ubuntu?
<vubuntor339> uhm
<n0bawk> rồi thế vào terminal gõ cái lệnh sau
<vubuntor339> chỉ cài 1 OS là ubuntu trên máy đó
<n0bawk> ifconfig -a
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor339
<vubuntor339> mình biết linux
<ubot2> vubuntor339: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor339> kinh nghiệm linux của mình 5 năm
<quangteospk> ~.~
<vubuntor339> đã xài qua các distro khác nhau
<quangteospk> đùa
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: ok, vậy ngon
<quangteospk> mình mới có hơn 1 năm
 * quangteospk đi ra
<quangteospk> =)))))
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: vào terminal gõ lẹnh kia, xem có thấy cái eth0 ko
<vubuntor339> không có đâu, đừng hỏi mình câu hỏi đấy
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: vậy cho xin 5 xu cái lspci -vvnn
<n0bawk> lspci -v
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: hay cũng ko cần cái này luôn?
<quangteospk> =))
<quangteospk> n0bawk nhiu năm rồi
 * n0bawk ngồi đếm đếm
<vubuntor339> nội dung file dài quá
<vubuntor339> làm sao gửi vô đây?
<quangteospk> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor339
<ubot2> vubuntor339: please see above
<vubuntor339> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1083914/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> mình xài cũng đc cỡ khoảng hơn 5 năm
<n0bawk> phá linh tinh xoẹ
<n0bawk> thường thì ko vào đc mạng eth do cái network-pm :3
<vubuntor339> vấn đề là mình cài Vyatta Router (bản này build dựa trên Debian), nếu không nhận được card mạng nó sẽ không cho cài OS lên máy tính
<vubuntor339> thế nên mới hỏi các bạn có cách nào xử lý không
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: của bạn là cài vào cái router hả?
<vubuntor339> Vyatta.org
<n0bawk> có tới 3 cái ethernet
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: kernel version bao nhiêu
<n0bawk> cái realtek mình nghĩ là sẽ chạy bình thường
<n0bawk> còn mấy cái dlink kia thì ko rõ
<vubuntor339> uhm, quan trọng là nó không lên đc
<vubuntor339> ==========Đây là bản mới nhất mình cài vô nó mới lên đc số lượng card như thế này
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: có network boot ko?
<vubuntor339> bản cũ hơn còn không có
<vubuntor339> không sử dụng network boot
<vubuntor339> ========================
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: vào network boot, thử enable/disable cái card realtek, rồi cắm dây mạng vào cái card realtek xem nó có chạy ko
<vubuntor339> hãy khoan nói đến việc debug, mình chỉ hỏi là với server không nhận được card mạng từ khi bắt đầu cài, các bạn xử lý như thế nào.
<n0bawk> disable rồi enable lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: cài vô, fix lỗi driver/hay config của card mạng
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<n0bawk> mà thường server dùng toàn hàng khủng, support driver đầy đủ hết à
<n0bawk> ko như mấy cái pc củ nải
<n0bawk> hàng mới quá toàn phải tự build driver (nếu dùng RHEL)
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: bạn cứ cài vào đi, tùy vào distro của bạn là gì, kernel version, nghiên cứu xem nó hỗ trợ cái card mạng sẵn trong kernel chưa
<n0bawk> nếu chưa thì có thể bạn phải build lại kernel device driver cho cái card mạng
<n0bawk> còn ko support thì ...
<n0bawk> mấy con server mình dùng thì nó support đầy đủ
<n0bawk> chỉ có cài bản server cho desk mới mua thì mới mệt kiểu này thôi
<vubuntor339> server thường support đầy đủ, nhưng mình chỉ dùng PC làm router thôi vì PC của mình đã ăn đứt con CISCO 7200 series rồi
<vubuntor339> không cần lên server
<vubuntor339> nhưng PC đồng bộ mới quá
<vubuntor339> mình thử các PC đồng bộ cũ hơn (mua 2k8, 2k9, 2010) đều nhận full card mạng
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: ăn đứt alf sao?
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: bạn định dùng software switch à?
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: thế bạn nghiên cứu lại xem có hỗ trợ driver hay ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: 2 cái card realtek thì chắc chắn hỗ trợ rồi (mình cũng có vài con desk dùng cái card này ở đây)
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: còn cái d-link thì ko rõ
<vubuntor339> REALTEK hỗ trợ chắc chắn rồi
<vubuntor339> intel cũng support tốt
<n0bawk> trước đây đã từng cài windows vô, thì thủ disable/enable mấy cái card ở chỗ network boot
<vubuntor339> vì mình xài Card 1 Gbps nên hay xài DLINK, HP
<n0bawk> vì cái power management của thằng windows làm cái gì đó mà nó lock luôn cái card, khỏi lên :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: hiện tại cái card dlink của bạn đang xài driver của realtek, có thể bạn phải down thêm vèe cài
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: http://hardware4linux.info/component/17535/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Hardware for Linux - D-Link System / DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (at hardware4linux.info)
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: thế này là thằng driver của realtek nó hỗ trợ luôn card của bạn rồi này
<n0bawk> bạn check lại xem có bị lock gì ko thôi
<vubuntor226> trong ubuntu khi em nhấn hàng phím số thì nó không hiện số,mà hiện chữ
<vubuntor226> giờ làm sao chỉnh lại
<vubuntor226> bình thường
<n0bawk> vubuntor226: ấn num lock thử xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor226: ko thì vào trong phần keyboard chọn lại layout cho đúng
<lewtds> các bác nhà mình dùng client j để chat irc nhỉ :-?
<kid___> à hú:)
<lewtds> yahoo? seriously? /:)
 * kid___ trỏ drnhat 
<drnhat> sao vậy
<drnhat> ^^
<kid___> drnhat: lewtds> các bác nhà mình dùng client j để chat irc nhỉ :-?
<drnhat> Mình dùng Konversation
<lewtds> ah huh, em chơi pidgin, tích hợp luôn vs cái đống facebook/gtalk/yahoo cho tiện
<lewtds> bật thêm xchat lại thêm một cửa sổ
<lewtds> ==
<quangteospk> irssi
<vubuntor610> chào
<vubuntor610> hôm nay, vào forum bị lâu vậy?
<vubuntor610> vào để tìm kiếm cách giải quyết cài card mạng, cài net framework trong ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor999> hi
<kid_> 999
<lewtds> có bác nào dùng geany trên ubuntu 12.04 bị lỗi gõ tiếng Việt trong Ibus thì cái text trong preedit trùng với màu gtk -> không nhìn thấy mình đang gõ gì không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> lewtds: xài theme gtk nào ?
 * Tux|Ubuntu dùng SublimeText roài
<lewtds> Orion
<lewtds> em thử vài theme khác đều bị
<Tux|Ubuntu> lewtds: theme mặc định bị không
<lewtds> tất cả theme đều bị :|
<lewtds> và cũng chỉ có mỗi geany bị
<lewtds> sublimetext lại phải mua ==
<lewtds> thôi tạm thời chuyển về gedit vậy :<
<vubuntor015> khi truy cập thư mục share trên mạng LAN, máy yêu cầu nhập password, vậy password này có phải là pass acc đăng nhập linux hay không? sao nhấn mãi ko được.
<lewtds> có phải là samba k bác ?
<lewtds> nếu thư mục share là trên windows thì password đó là password của người sở hữu thư mục trên win
<vubuntor015> được rùi, cám ơn bạn nha
<lewtds> Tux|Ubuntu: thanks bác nhé. Trước đây em toàn bỏ qua sublime vì nó phải trả phí. Nhưng mà check qua ngon quá. Nếu hết hạn thỉnh thoảng phải đọc vài cái dialog warning thì cũng chả sao. ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> lewtds: cái đó chưa support input method đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> hem gõ được Tiếng Việt trong đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<lewtds> =))
<lewtds> cũng tại mới chỉ thử vs code
<lewtds> giao diện tuyệt thật
<vubuntor094> Có ai đây ko cho mình hỏi cái
<vubuntor094> Có ai biết cài ubuntu boot uefi ko?
<NgoHuy> đây là vấn đề lớn mà cộng đồng Linux đnag đối mặt bạn ah
<NgoHuy> :)
<NgoHuy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<supybot_zombie> Title: UEFIBooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor094> Hic! mình lỡ chuyển hdd sang GPT giờ ko biết làm sao cài lại ubuntu nữa
<kristian-aalborg> hello
<CoconutCrab> yes?
<kristian-aalborg> ah, I seemed to solve it :)
<CoconutCrab> oh, okay
<Dynamo> quangteospk:khai báo danh tính cái nhể
<vubuntor896> em dang dung ubuntu 12.04 nhung day la lan dau dung
<Dynamo> tiếp đi bợn
<vubuntor896> em doc cac bai huong dan nhung trong ban nay em kiem ko ra duoc
<vubuntor896> em da cai dc ibus rui
<vubuntor896> nhung khong biet lam sao de bat go tieng viet dc
<Dynamo> à
<Dynamo> bạn làm theo mình nhé
<drnhat> !gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor896> da.
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<supybot_zombie> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Dynamo> nhấn phím cửa sổ, gõ ibus, nhấn vô Ibus
<Dynamo> trong tab thứ 2 chọn Customize... gì gì đó
<Dynamo> rồi cái khung chọn chọn Tiếng Việt - Unikey
<Dynamo> nhấn Add, thế là xong
<Dynamo> khi nào gõ thì nhấn Ctrl + Space
 * Dynamo dạo này có hứng chỉ tường tận vãi =)
<vubuntor896> em tét thử
<vubuntor896> được rồi anh :D
 * Dynamo ít tuổi, sao dám được gọi là anh
<vubuntor896> cho em hỏi thêm là h em làm sao biết đc máy em đã đủ driver hay chưa
<Dynamo> dùng thì sẽ biết thôi :|
<vubuntor896> trên này ai giỏi hơn thì là anh thôi ^^
<vubuntor896> em vào phần đồ họa
<vubuntor896> trình điều khiển
<vubuntor896> nó báo là không rõ
<drnhat> Có sử dụng card đồ họa rời không?
<vubuntor896> có anh
<drnhat> hãng nào vậy?
<vubuntor896> ATI
<vubuntor896> loại nào thì em không nhớ
<vubuntor896> bên này ko xem được :(
<drnhat> Card đồ họa rời mình hem rành rồi, khi mua máy mình cũng tránh Card rời ra luôn cho đỡ đau đầu với Linux
<drnhat> Tham khảo thử http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<supybot_zombie> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Dynamo> chụp ảnh /me coi
<blabla> đêm mà còn đông hơn cả ban ngày.
<blabla> Cú cả rồi. =))
<vubuntor896> :))
<vubuntor896> làm sao bỏ cái thanh bên trái được bây h mấy huynh
<blabla> nó chỉ ẩn đi đc thôi
<Geek|busy> vubuntor896: ko thích? nhức mắt?
<vubuntor896> không quen
<vubuntor896> tính cho nó xuống phía dưới
<GeekComp> rồi sẽ quen
<vubuntor896> hoặc thay cho nó cùng màu với cái màn hình destop
<GeekComp> chả có cái gì gọi là quen ngay từ đầu cả
<vubuntor896> ^^
<vubuntor011> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor011> làm sao kiểm tra dung lượng của ổ cài ubuntu
<drnhat> Bên WIn sao bên này vậy
<vubuntor511> may anh oi
<vubuntor511> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor511> mình cài các ứng dụng
<vubuntor511> trên trung tâm phần mềm
<vubuntor511> cài xong thì chương trình nó nằm ở đâu vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor511: nó nằm ở nhiều chỗ lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu>  /usr/bin /usr/share/applications /usr/share/man /usr/lib .v.v.
<Tux|Ubuntu> nói chung là mọi chỗ
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng lệnh dpkg -L tên_gói
<Tux|Ubuntu> để xem các gói đấy nó phun vào những đâu
<vubuntor511> vậy có khi nào full ổ mình cài ubuntu không anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor511: tất nhiên là có :D
<vubuntor511> vậy mình không ép nó qua ổ khác để cài được hả anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor511: nói chung cũng được
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng nó không dễ làm lắm
<vubuntor511> em cài chương trình này Preferred Applications
<vubuntor511> mà giờ em không biết kiếm nó ở đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor511: nếu bạn xài 11.10 hoặc 12.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn có thể nhấn phím windows
<vubuntor511> 12.04
<Tux|Ubuntu> và gõ tên của nó
<vubuntor511> không ra :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor511: có mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> của mình ra nè :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> Pre thoai đã thấy nó rồi
<vubuntor511> sr anh
<vubuntor511> a xài tiếng viêt
<vubuntor511> :D
<quangteospk> ko thấy thì vô Terminal gọi ra cũng được dù hơi bất tiện
<vubuntor511> bản 12.04 làm dock được chưa anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> được chứ sao không
<vubuntor511> làm giao diện giống như mac os đó em
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà mình thấy thanh bên trái đủ dùng rồi
<vubuntor511> em làm thử mà không thấy j hết :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor511: cái đó mình không rõ, lâu lắm rồi chả nghịch giao diện
<Tux|Ubuntu> toàn mặc định mà chơi
<vubuntor511> chủ yếu em muốn thanh bên trái nó bay xuống dưới :D
<vubuntor511> xài win quen nên để bên trái
<vubuntor511> nhìn nó cứ ứa ứa
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor511: vụ này mình không rõ
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhờ người khác vậy
<vubuntor511> thank anh
<vubuntor692> em lam dc roi anh oi
<vubuntor692> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm được vụ gì hay vậy :D
<vubuntor692> chỉ là làm cái dock thôi
<vubuntor274> làm sao thay màu cho mấy cai foder được vậy mấy huynh
<vubuntor274> làm sao thay màu cho mấy cai foder được vậy mấy huynh
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor274: chịu chả bao giờ làm mấy việc đó cả
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-11
<vubuntor048> làm cách nào để kết nối được vào Empathy Internet Messaging nhỉ?
<vubuntor048> làm sao để đăng nhập vào để chat nhỉ?
<vubuntor048> không ai giúp mình sao hả trời
<drnhat> Thì điền nick Yahoo với Gtalk vào là chat được thôi mà
<drnhat> Kết nối vào đó làm j vậy?
<vubuntor048> thi muốn đăng nhập vào để chat chít, nhưng ko biết sử dung
<drnhat> Điền đại cái tên vào chỗ Empathy thôi
<drnhat> sau đó vào chỗ account nhập nick Yahoo với Gtalk vào là được mà
<vubuntor720> có ai dùng dock  cho ubuntu 12.04 không cho em hỏi cái
<drnhat> cứ nêu câu hỏi đi bạn, ai biết thì tạt ngang qua trả lời luôn, không cần phải đợi vậy đâu bạn
<vubuntor720> em làm được cái giao diện của mac os rồi
<vubuntor720> nhưng cái thanh trên đầu biến mất
<vubuntor720> chỉ còn mỗi cái dock
<vubuntor720> em muốn cái thanh đó hiện lại thì phải làm sao mấy huynh
<vubuntor720> cái đóc nó thiếu mất nhiều cái nên :(
<vubuntor720> em làm theo hướng dẫn này http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/mac-os-x-lion-theme-for-ubuntu.html#mac-cursors
<drnhat> ở bước 7
<drnhat> coi thử đã chỉnh j thì đừng chỉnh nữa thử xem
<vubuntor720> khổ nỗi là của em nó không ra như vậy
<vubuntor720> cái combiz nó ra khác
<vubuntor720> nên có chỉnh được đâu
<vubuntor720> thank mấy huynh
<vubuntor720> em tìm ra được rồi
<vubuntor720> đúng là trong bước 7
<vubuntor720> ^^
<drnhat> vubuntor720: ^^
<vubuntor720> có cách nào thay chữ " làm việc với ubuntu = chữ khác được không mấy huynh
<vubuntor720> có cách nào thay chữ " làm việc với ubuntu = chữ khác được không mấy huynh
<drnhat> vubuntor720: Nghiên cứu thử http://chintalkstech.blog.com/2012/07/07/ti%E1%BA%BFng-vi%E1%BB%87t-trong-ubuntulinux/
<drnhat> vubuntor720:  Mình thì mình hem biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> không hiểu nghịch cái giao diện cho Ubuntu có gì hay
<vubuntor720> nghịch thì không có gì hay
<vubuntor720> nhưng chả biết j nữa
<vubuntor720> nên phải nghịch nó
<vubuntor720> :(
 * drnhat Giời chỉ biết đổi Wallpaper thôi
<vubuntor720> mún thay hẳn cái dòng chữ phía thanh lauch thành cái hình khác :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor720: moi kernel ra nghịch cho vui :D
<vubuntor720> biết cái j đâu mà moi với móc :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor720: không biết thì mới phải moi phải móc
<Tux|Ubuntu> chớ biết rồi thì chơi luôn chứ moi móc làm gì >:)
 * drnhat Moi Kernel ra nhòm o.0
<vubuntor720> dùng ubuntu này làm j ta
<vubuntor720> để lập trình thì mình ko biết j
<vubuntor720> mà mún học thì kím tài liệu ở đâu h ta
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor720: học ngành gì ?
<vubuntor720> học quản lý thị trường
<vubuntor720> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor720: thế thì cố gắng vặt nhiều tiền của nhà nước
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng đừng có vặt mồ hôi dân nghèo
<vubuntor720> dân nghèo vặt chi anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà túm lại thì cũng là vặt mồ hôi dân nghèo
<vubuntor720> cứ mấy thằng giầu
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor720> ta vào ta kiểm tra
<vubuntor720> nên đang mún chuyển đây
<vubuntor720> lấy cho xong cái =
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngồi xó, bơm xe ở cổng trường ĐH
<vubuntor720> rùi học cái khác
<vubuntor720> đam mê công nghẹ mà thi dc có 15d rớt mất tiêu
 * drnhat Ngày trước mình cũng rớt cntt, may đậu cái khác..
<vubuntor720> thì mình cũng đậu cái khác
<vubuntor720> :D
<vubuntor720> múc khối B dc 22d chiến lun
<vubuntor720> :))
<vubuntor720> mà cú ngồi vào PC là mày mò xong phá =))
<vubuntor720> vừa tiễn em w8 RL2 đi cưới em này về
<vubuntor720> dọc cho đã cái sở thích
<drnhat> Phá thế này chắc cũng sắp tiễn ẻm rồi
<vubuntor720> mới cài hồi chiều xong
<vubuntor720> dễ j
<vubuntor720> cần j thì có w7 sẵn rùi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mọa học mấy cái ngành liên quan đến kinh tế
<Tux|Ubuntu> sau ra làm cũng nhàn
<vubuntor720> lương cũng thấp
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà thích đam mê công nghệ vẫn đam mê được
<vubuntor720> :))
 * Tux|Ubuntu làm công việc liên quan tới CNTT
<drnhat> Tux|Ubuntu: Ừm, nhiều lúc nghĩ lại thích kinh tế ghê
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngán tới họng
<Tux|Ubuntu> Chả thế mới có câu "anh code cả tháng không bằng em dạng háng một đêm"
<Tux|Ubuntu> chua xót vãi
<vubuntor720> :))
<drnhat> vubuntor720: Mà khối B cũng đi kinh tế được hay vậy?
<vubuntor720> quản lý thị trường
<vubuntor720> khối B
<vubuntor720> vô toàn lý hóa sinh
<vubuntor720> 12 năm lý hóa rùi
<vubuntor720> h lên DH cũng lý hóa
<vubuntor720> :(
<Tux|Android> Học 12 năm lý hóa
<vubuntor720> nhầm
<Tux|Android> Kinh thế =))
<vubuntor720> 6 năm
<vubuntor720> :))
<vubuntor720> mấy huynh nhiêu tuổi vậy
 * drnhat Đang thất nghiệp
<vubuntor720> me too
<vubuntor720> à
<vubuntor720> mà ko
<vubuntor720> chuẩn bị ra trường
<vubuntor720> chứ chưa ra nên chưa gọi là thất nghiệp
 * Tux|Ubuntu ếu ra được trường
 * Tux|Ubuntu có công việc nhưng không thích công việc hiện tại lắm
<vubuntor720> làm j mà không thích huynh
<drnhat> Tux|Ubuntu làm được mấy năm rồi vậy?
<Tux|Ubuntu> 2 năm
<Tux|Ubuntu> chủ yếu là áp lực nhiều và lương thấp
<drnhat> Tux|Ubuntu: Vậy thì còn cực lắm
<vubuntor720> thấy thằng bạn
<vubuntor720> làm web
<vubuntor720> thấy nó thư thả lắm
<vubuntor720> chiều nào cũng gọi pida
<vubuntor720> mà lương đều đều 10 củ
<Tux|Ubuntu> Làm web có gì đây mà chả nhàn
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng web kiểu shop hay portal thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> chớ web App thì vạc mặt ngay
<vubuntor720> nó làm bên nhạc số thì phải
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor720: làm design hay code ?
<vubuntor720> code
<Tux|Ubuntu> vậy mà nhàn, hay ít việc vậy ta ?
<vubuntor720> chả biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ code nhàn hạ ếu gì
<vubuntor720> thấy cà rong cả ngày
<drnhat> Hay lâu lâu cày 1 bữa
<vubuntor720> mà cũng ko biết có cày ko
<vubuntor720> nhÆ°ng 1m66 48kg
<vubuntor720> =))
<vubuntor720> nhìn cũng ngang ngang với hoài linh
<vubuntor720> mà xấu hơn chút thì phải
 * drnhat Giống chiều cao cân nặng của mình, Hic
<drnhat> Có điều đẹp hơn Hoài Linh =))
<vubuntor720> zj là bác giống em
<vubuntor720> em cũng ik chang nó
<vubuntor720> dc cái
<vubuntor720> mặt em non choẹt + da trắng
<vubuntor720> nên ^^
<drnhat> vubuntor720: Non choẹt làm quản lý hem được oy
 * drnhat Hôm nay lạm dụng kênh hỗ trợ rồi :)
<vubuntor720> :))
<vubuntor720> ko dc cũng phải cố thôi
<vubuntor720> chắc ra trường
<vubuntor720> học thêm khóa làm web nữa
<vubuntor720> mà ko biết chỗ naò dạy ok
<vubuntor720> ko thì học riêng hẳn PHP xong rồi tinh tiếp
<drnhat> vubuntor720: Tự học đi..
<drnhat> vubuntor720: Nghịch phá một hồi ra hết
 * drnhat Đứng ngoài chém thế, mấy bác bên trong đừng chém
<vubuntor720> tự học
<vubuntor720> mấy hôm này kiếm
<vubuntor720> có bác kêu vào phần lập trình
<vubuntor720> mà chỉ thấy chỉ cách cài PHP
<vubuntor720> xong ko thấy hướng dẫn học
<vubuntor720> hay j hết
<drnhat> Kiêm một cuốn Ebook về đọc
<drnhat> chứ đợi ai hướng dẫn chứ
<vubuntor720> ồ
<vubuntor720> trước có ra nhà sách
<vubuntor720> mà thấy nó ghi loạn cả lên
<vubuntor720> :))
<drnhat> Đọc Ebook ấy... Chứ sách in chừ phần lớn tào lao ko
 * drnhat Kiếm ít game bỏ vào điện thoại rồi đi ngủ..
<vubuntor720> game j anh
<vubuntor720> em có cả kho game iphone
<vubuntor720> ai có tài khoản tailieu.vn khong share em mượn
<drnhat> Ờ, Iphone
<vubuntor720> JB chÆ°a anh
<drnhat> Rồi...
<vubuntor720> RPG
<vubuntor720> anh thích thể loại nào
<vubuntor720> hay action
<vubuntor720> hay j j
 * drnhat Giết thời gian... :))
<vubuntor720> vậy cứ RPG
<vubuntor720> luyên cày
<vubuntor720> kiếm đồ
<vubuntor720> :))
<vubuntor720> inotia 4
<drnhat> :D
<vubuntor720> giết thời gian khá ổn
<vubuntor720> mà lại nhẹ
<vubuntor720> còn mấy cái game nổi tiếng khác thì chắc a cũng biết
<drnhat> Mình có j thì lên Installous download thôi
<drnhat> :D
<drnhat> Chắc mình đi ngủ đây
<vubuntor720> ủa mà ai có acc tailieu.vn ko vậy
<vubuntor720> sao a ko down ở appstorevn
<vubuntor720> nó chạy nhanh hơn bên kia
<drnhat> vubuntor720: lên vn-zoom nhớ có mấy công cụ hỗ trợ download tailieu thi phai
<drnhat> vubuntor720: appstorevn phiên bản cũ lắm, hipstore còn mới hơn
<drnhat> vubuntor720: Tìm hiểu IRC cũng hay lắm..
<kristian-aalborg> greetings
<kristian-aalborg> will someone be kind enough to translate this sentence for me? " chuc em Kirstian ngu ngon"
<kristian-aalborg> I know it's not Linux, but Ubuntu people are friendly :)
<kristian-aalborg> "good night, Kristian, sleep well"?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-12
<vubuntor934> desktop Gnome
<vubuntor934> ubuntu có thanh có tthanh công cụ ở bên trái,em muốn nó ở dưới như của win(có khác là khi con trỏ trỏ tới firefox chẳng hạn,nó sẽ to biểu tượng lên,rôi mình chọn)
<vubuntor934> như cái hình đầu tiên của trang web     http://huongdancachlam.vn/0052215-them-tinh-nang-quicklook-cua-mac-cho-ubuntu.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: Thêm tính năng QuickLook của Mac cho Ubuntu - HuongDanCachLam.VN (at huongdancachlam.vn)
<vubuntor487> hi moi nguoi
<vubuntor487> ai do giup minh viet dc tieng viet trong ubuntu 12.04 vs
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor487> minh ko bit cai dat ntn ca, thay giao dien kho dung qua
<vubuntor487> uhm
<vubuntor487> de minh thu xem
<vubuntor487> thanks nhe
<vubuntor487> oc
<vubuntor487> sao ko thoat dc khoi cho nay vay
<vubuntor487> minh ko out ra khoi trang nay dc cac ban oi
<CoconutC1ab> ctrl-w, okay
<vubuntor487> okie
<vubuntor675> tinh hinh la em van chua viet dc tieng viet trong ubuntu 12.04 cac anh ak
<vubuntor675> mac du tim trong softcenter da cai xong ibus va ibus-unikey roi
<vubuntor675> co bac nao giup em vs
<n2i> vubuntor675: đọc hướng dẫn trên wiki chưa bạn?
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor675
<ubot2> vubuntor675: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor675> doc roi anh ak
<vubuntor675> trc kia em cung dung trong ban 10.04 roi nen cung hieu ma
<vubuntor675> nhung lau roi jo moi mua laj may tinh, cai ubuntu 12 thi ko hieu j ca nua
<vubuntor675> thay doi nhieu qua
<n2i> đã chọn ngôn ngữ tiếng Việt trong language support và logout/login rồi? nhưng vẫn không được?
<vubuntor675> oh, de em thu xem, hinh nhu chua vao muc lgsupport
<vubuntor675> :)
<vubuntor793> emđã sử dụng được tiếng việt rồi nek, cảm ơn mọi người nhiều nhé
<vubuntor793> chỉ cần làm ê bước: add vietnames vào language spporrt; add unikey vào input method và cuối cùng ctrl+space để sử dụng
<vubuntor793> :Đ
<vubuntor770> mọi ng ơi có bản hdh linux nào cho máy cùi không ổ cúng nó chỉ 4GB thôi :(
<luffy|sunshine> ổ cứng gì có 4GB
<luffy|sunshine> :|
<vubuntor770> hì
<vubuntor770> đứa bạn nó kêu nó có con laptop cổ ổ cứng chính có 40GB
<luffy|sunshine> 4GB hay 40GB
<vubuntor770> nó chăng cài đc HDH gì
<luffy|sunshine> :|
<vubuntor770> mọi ng giúp vơi
<luffy|sunshine> 4 hay 40
<luffy|sunshine> 40 thì cái nào chẳng được
<vubuntor770> nó bao 4GB hay sao ấy
<vubuntor770> để em họi lại
<vubuntor770> :D
<Tux|Android> 4GB. Netbook à lolz
<vubuntor770> em cũng không biết
<vubuntor770> thấy nó nói vậy
<vubuntor770> :D
<luffy|sunshine> 4 GB thì có thể thử Arch cơ mà chẳng dư dả gì cho lắm
<luffy|sunshine> xài ít ức chế vl
<luffy|sunshine> cơ mà ứ ổn
<luffy|sunshine> 4GB thì lưu trữ đc cái zề :|
<luffy|sunshine> Down file về cũng ứ có chỗ chứa
<Tux|Android> 4G cài thôi đã ức chế vkl á.
<vubuntor770> hi
<luffy|sunshine> Down 1 file gì cỡ 100MB mà ứ có chỗ chứa là ức chế rồi
<vubuntor770> chắc nó vớ được của bà đồng nát nào về nghích đấy mà
<vubuntor770> :D
<n2i> 4G thì có lẽ là được, cơ mà khó.
<n2i> người mới không nên chơi :3
<n2i> Khó và khổ :3
<vubuntor770> hì
<luffy|sunshine> thực ra kể cả người cũ cũng ko nên chơi
<luffy|sunshine> cài được nhưng ứ có chỗ lưu trữ các dữ liệu tạm thì ức chế lắm
<vubuntor770> eee pc 4G các bác à
<vubuntor770> máy em nó là thế
<luffy|sunshine> haizz
<vubuntor770> eee pc 4g
<vubuntor770> ssd đàng hoàng nha các bác :D
<luffy|sunshine> ssd thì cũng thế thôi
<luffy|sunshine> dung lượng bé quá xài cực lắm
 * n2i sao nó cho có 4G nhỉ :3
<luffy|sunshine> ờm
<luffy|sunshine> vậy mặc định nó cài cái j nên đó trời
<luffy|sunshine> Android à :|
<vubuntor770> mạc định là win xp
<vubuntor770> nản
<luffy|sunshine> ko biết mấy bản lubuntu, xubuntu cài xong tốn bao nhiêu dung lượng nhỉ
<luffy|sunshine> thực ra có thể chơi với Arch
<n2i> tốn gần hết mớ đó :3
<luffy|sunshine> nhưng với người mới như bạn để chơi với nó thì cực lắm
<n2i> có chăng cài bằng netinstall
<luffy|sunshine> eee pc của thằng Asus thì phải
<luffy|sunshine> sản xuất éo j có 4GB
<luffy|sunshine> chắc ssd nên ứ dám "to" sợ ứ ai mua nổi ~.~
<Tux|Android> luffy|sunshine: nó làm thế đúng rồi còn gì
<luffy|sunshine> để bán thêm cái ổ cứng nữa à ? :D
<vubuntor770> đúng rùi
<vubuntor770> của asus
<vubuntor770> :D
<luffy|sunshine> thôi thì để nghịch vậy
<C4NoC> lulz
<C4NoC> eeepc gì mà ssd cóa 4GB
<C4NoC> mềnh SSD 128G nà
 * n2i C4NoC đại gia mờ :3
<vubuntor770> lại khoe rồi
<vubuntor770> :D
<vubuntor770> nó chính hãng nên 4GB
<vubuntor770> đồ tàu 128GB
<vubuntor770> =))
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> tàu jề
<C4NoC> ssd kẹp nách mẽo dzề á nha
<vubuntor770> há há
<vubuntor770> kẹp nách nen nó bị lỗi
<vubuntor770> do ............. =))
<C4NoC> đang xài chat đây, lỗi jề
<vubuntor770> hà hà
<vubuntor770> lỗi tăng dung lượng ão
<vubuntor770> :P
 * Tux|Android có lẽ thằng kẹp bị hôi nách =]]
<vubuntor770> hà hà
<vubuntor770> có ng cùng chung ý nghĩ kìa
<vubuntor770> :P
<vubuntor910> ca nha oi co ai bien dich C tren ubuntu ₫ netbean ko
<vubuntor910> minh cai netbean va C/C++ plugin roi ma van ko chay dc C
<vubuntor910> co ai ko bay minh vs
<Tux|Android> Cài mấy gói cơ bản chưa
<vubuntor910> minh lam theo huong dan tren forum roi
<vubuntor910> cai may goi GNU compiler roi
<vubuntor910> tai plugin java/jdk nhung ko add vao dc
<Tux|Android> Gõ gcc trên terminal coi nào
<vubuntor287> minh go gcc roi nhung ko thay j ca
<Tux|Android> Thế dịch thử file c nào đi
<vubuntor287> ko mo dc thi dich sao day ?
<Tux|Android> gcc input.c -o output
<vubuntor287> no bao loi" o input file"
<Tux|Android> Khổ viết đại file c nào đi mà test
<vubuntor287> van de cua minh bjo la netbean do no ko mo dc c
<Tux|Android> Cứ dịch được trên terminal đã
<Tux|Android> Sau đó config netbean sau
<vubuntor287> nhung netbean no mac dinh chi dich java thoi ma
<vubuntor287> uhm. de minh thu xem ntn
<Tux|Android> Lúc cài chọn cả c/c++ nữa
<Tux|Android> Lúc cài.nó.cho.chọn mà
<vubuntor287> ko co
<Tux|Android> Có
<vubuntor287> cha bit the nao, chay 1 lenh the la no cai luon
 * Tux|Android cài.netbean hơi bị nhiều.nhá
<vubuntor287> chu co thay chon chiec j dau
<Tux|Android> Lolz lấy bản trên trang chủ của nó về
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn súp bót nữa à
<C4NoC> ngủ đê
<Tux|Android> Chạy file sh rồi cài
<Tux|Android> Sao phải khổ
<vubuntor287> de thu laij xem
<Tux|Android> Mà code kiếc giề
<vubuntor287> cam on da giup nhe
<vubuntor287> :)
<Tux|Android> Khổ bỏ cha
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-13
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__: số đang dùng là gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> chiều gọi 2 số tôi lưu đề báo nhầm máy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vkl
<vubuntor424> may em sau khi cai xong du chinh man hinh sang het co van qua toi.
<vubuntor424> em da go driver va cai lai nhung van bi nhu vay
<vubuntor424> xin hoi cac anh giup cho
<vubuntor424> va xin hoi minh vao dau de danh cac lenh(sudo........)
<vubuntor424> vi em moi sai lenh khong biet
<vubuntor424> em co dung nut windows nhung no giong nhu dang searching vay
<vubuntor424> em dung ban ubuntu 12
<vubuntor424> vi em moi bat dau dung  len khong biet
<Dynamo> vubuntor424: bạn còn đó chứ?
<vubuntor424> vang
<vubuntor424> ?????
<vubuntor424> ????????????????
<vubuntor424> .......................................
<vubuntor424> do sang van co the thay doi duoc
<vubuntor424> neu cho thay thi man hinh khong nhin thay gi luon
<vubuntor424> con cho sang het co cung van rat toi, chi bang may ben canh cai win 7 giam do sang het co
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=8456
<kid__> thử cái này coi
<kid__> mà bạn dùng card gì?
<vubuntor424> minh sai intel
<kid__> card onboard à?
<vubuntor424> ma van dde la co the chinh de thay doi do sang, nhung do sang bat het co van rat toi
<vubuntor424> onboard
<vubuntor424> ??????????????????????????????????????????
<vubuntor424> hay la ubuntu do sang chi nhu vay
<vubuntor424> co ai su dung thu so sanh do sang giua windows va ubuntu co chenh lech khong vay
<n2i1> }ping
<kid__> vubuntor424: bạn đọc theo link chưa?
<kid__> nó có mấy hướng dẫn thay đổi đó
<vubuntor424> vao Brightness and Lock thi van chinh duoc,
<vubuntor424> nhung van de la cho sang het co van rat toi
<vubuntor424> rat toi nghia la so sanh voi may khi cai win xp,7 y
<vubuntor424> anh em cho hoi luon khong biet vao dau de danh may cai lenh sudo...gi do
<vubuntor424> lam theo nhu tren mang thi an nut windows roi coppy dong lenh len nhung no bao khong tim thay ket qua nao
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor424
<ubot2> vubuntor424: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor424> trong Application menu khong co gi ca, chi de trong ben phai co add , remove,edit. het!
<vubuntor424> rong Gnome (Ubuntu)  Terminal có thể tìm thấy ở Application menu -> Accessories -> Terminal
<n2i> vubuntor424: vào dash (bấm Windows) rồi đánh terminal
<vubuntor424> sao khong giong vay nhi
 * n2i máy móc vãi :3
<vubuntor424> thi lan dau xai ma
<vubuntor424> danh lenh tren roi ma khong thay doi gi ca
<n2i> Bạn vừa chạy lệnh gì?
<vubuntor424> sudo apt-get install xbacklight xbacklight -set 100
<kid__> :)
 * n2i @@ ai đưa lệnh vậy?
<kid__> trong cái link kia đó là 2 command khác nhau
<vubuntor424> coppy ->dan chu co biet dau
<kid__> đánh bên trên trước
<kid__> cài xong thì đánh cái thứ 2
<kid__> okya
<n2i> vubuntor424: thêm && vào giữa 2 xbacklight ấy :)
<n2i> á, nhầm.
<kid__> install mà
<n2i> xbacklight đâu cần sudo :3
<vubuntor424> tuong lenh nao cung phai co chu"sudo"
<n2i> không, cái đó tìm hiểu sau.
<vubuntor424> ma thu ca hai cai cung khong duoc luon
<n2i> vubuntor424: bạn đánh thử cái xbacklight đã được cài chưa? tức là thử chạy lệnh đó xem nó có chưa ấy.
<n2i> nếu chưa thì hẵng cài.
<n2i> còn cách xài sao thì cứ xbacklight --help thôi
<vubuntor424> thu luon, ma cung khong duoc
<kid__> sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<kid__> cái lệnh này nè
<vubuntor424> cung khong thay tien trien gi
<vubuntor424> ma anh cho hoi go tieng viet nhu the nao vay
<n2i> !ibus | vubuntor424
<ubot2> vubuntor424: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor424> vaoda cai ibus roi nhung khong biet su dung nhu the nao y
<n2i> vubuntor424: bạn vui lòng đọc đầy đủ hướng dẫn trên Wiki đi
<n2i> cỡ 5' thôi
<n2i> có cái hình hướng dẫn đó. rất trực quan
<n2i> tất nhiên không hoàn toàn làm răm rắp như thế, nhưng các bước đều tương tự vậy
<vubuntor424> nguoi ta noi Chuột phải vào biểu tượng của IBus, ma cai bieu tuong do o dau vay a
<vubuntor424> em da cai  xong roi ma
<vubuntor424> co phai o cai thanh tab ben trai nay khong
<vubuntor424> hay la co muc hien cac truong chinh minh da cai vao may
<n2i> vubuntor424: cài xong rồi?
<n2i> thế đã chạy nó chưa?
<n2i> xem dưới systray có cái biểu tượng bàn phím đó không?
<vubuntor424> systray la cai gi vay a
<vubuntor424> da go cac lenh:im-switch -s ibus+"sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<n2i> vubuntor424: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png xem đỡ cái hình này.
<n2i> cái mục 1: cài đặt ấy thì cứ chạy lệnh: sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<n2i> còn sau đó thì cứ thế mà làm
<vubuntor424> xin loi mai hoi tiep vay. phai thoi com khong co ba di lam ve thi toi
<vubuntor424> bye,thanks a lot
 * n2i girl or boy? :3
<kid__> vãi]
 * kid__ đi nấu cơm cho n2i  ăn
<Dynamo> đông vãi @.@
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-14
<vubuntor149> các bạn ơi, mình định dùng lệnh này for i in $(ls); do echo ${i//" "/"_"}; done  để đổi tên các file trong thư mục
<vubuntor149> nhưng nó ko đc do i được tách bởi các dấu trắng
<vubuntor149> vậy nên sửa lại ntn vậy?
<vubuntor149> các bạn chỉ giúp mình cách chuyển hết dấu trắng trong tên của tất cả các file trong thư mục thành dấu "_" với
<vubuntu149> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor866> lamsaodecogoogle
<vubuntor984> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor984> minh upgrade ubuntu tu 8.04.4 len 10.04.3 bi loi error during update
<vubuntor984> la sao vay
<vubuntor984> ai giup voi
<vubuntor358> chào
<vubuntor984> sao hong ai ho tro het day troi
<vubuntor149> hi all
<vubuntor149> cho mình hỏi dùng lệnh nào để xem trạng thái của các dịch vụ trong ubuntu
<vubuntor149> và dùng lệnh nào để start/stop 1 dịch vụ
<vubuntor149> chân thành cám ơn ạ
<vubuntor994> cho mình hỏi dùng lệnh nào đề start/stop các service trong ubuntu, va là sao để xem trạng thái của các service
<vubuntor994> thanks all !
<kid__> ý bạn là service gì
<kid__> giống task manager của win á?
<vubuntor994> uhm
<kid__> mà vào xong ra reboot lại modem à=)
<vubuntor994> là sao, ko hiểu ý bạn
<kid__> system monitor
<kid__> đó
<kid__> cái đó
<vubuntor994> ko dùng lệnh á
<vubuntor994> ví dụ như trong terminal
<vubuntor994> mình gõ service --start-all
<vubuntor994> nó sẽ liệt kê ra các service
<vubuntor994> mà trước nó có dấu + và dấu ? mình ko hỉu nó có ý nghĩa gì nữa
 * kid__ không biết
 * kid__ biết mỗi top
<vubuntor994> thế làm thế nào để stop
<vubuntor994> bạn có thể hỏi giúp mình được ko?
<vubuntor994> cám ơn bạn
 * kid__ trỏ n2i 
<kid__> vubuntor994: hỏi lại đi:)
 * n2i wutzup, guys?
<vubuntor994> dùng lệnh nào để biết trạng thái của 1 service (dịch vụ)
 * n2i "trạng thái" (status): phải hiểu thế nào nhỉ? :3
<vubuntor994> nếu dịch vụ đang stop thì mình dùng lệnh nào để start nó
<n2i> tùy hệ thống
<vubuntor994> nếu service nào đang start thì mình dùng lệnh gì để stop nó
<n2i> bên ubuntu có cái services <tên dịch vụ> start
<n2i> vubuntor994: service --help
<n2i> có s hay ko có s, không nhớ rõ :3
<vubuntor994> chính xác là ko s
<vubuntor994> hihi
<vubuntor994> service --startus-all
<vubuntor994> lệnh này nó sẽ cho mình 1 list các services
<n2i> yep
<vubuntor994> mà trước nó có ? hoặc + hoặc - thì hiểu như thế nào nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor994: đọc man của nó đi :3
<vubuntor994> èo
<vubuntor994> mình mới làm quen
<vubuntor994> có dùng man củng ko hỉu nó nói gì luôn
<vubuntor994> hix
 * n2i mình không xài Ubuntu nên hem rõ cái `service` của nó :3
<vubuntor994> hix
<vubuntor994> many thanks n2i
<n2i> yeah
<NgoHuy> No Derivative Works — You may not alter, transform, or build upon this work.
<vubuntor435> alo tớ mới bắt đầu đọc về ubutun nhưng ko rõ cách cài và chạy bản nào là được nhất mong giúp đỡ
<vubuntor435> tớ dùng lap dell 1420
<NgoHuy> down đại chạy đi bạn
<NgoHuy> =))
<vubuntor435> CPU core 2 duo 2.1G ... Ram2 2G... card on
<NgoHuy> bản quái nào chả được
<NgoHuy> :))
<vubuntor435> nhưng dùng bản naò và cài kiểu gì vì tớ đang dùng win 7 nhưng ko muốn xóa dữ liệu ... tớ muốn chạy song song cả 2
<vubuntor435> đang xem cách cài trên diễn đàn nhưng lỗi ảnh hết rồi ...
<redlotus> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<supybot_zombie> Title: Desktop | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<redlotus> start download
<NgoHuy> :|
<redlotus> có bắt bạn xóa dữ liệu đâu
<redlotus> phân ra thêm 2 cái phân vùng để cài thôi
<vubuntor435> BT phân vùng bao nhiêu là ổn ... 20G có được ko
<NgoHuy> nó tự cài song song theo option along side mà bạn :)
<redlotus> hướng dẫn cài đặt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<supybot_zombie> Title: GraphicalInstall - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<redlotus> 20GB là ok rồi, thêm 2GB swap nữa
<redlotus> lúc cài đặt cẩn thận lúc phân vùng
<vubuntor435> vậy cái vấn đề phân vùng
<vubuntor435> dùng pqmagic tạo à  ?
<kid__> !bg | vubuntor435
<ubot2> vubuntor435: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-15
<windnarsas> trong đây ít người vậy
<VHNgoc> Tux|Ubuntu: k phải admin k xóa bài trên wiki đc phải k?
<vubuntor709> hi
<vubuntor709> co ai k
<vubuntor709> cho minh hoi voi
<vubuntor709> alo @@
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor709> thanks ! mình muốn hỏi open port cho centos  , mình tìm trên google và dùng lệnh iptables nhưng k dc
<n0bawk> bạn đã làm như thế nào và thế nào mà biết ko đc :D
<vubuntor709> Mình dùng lệnh iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 90 -j ACCEPT
<vubuntor709> rồi service iptables restart
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: ko cần restart iptables
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: nếu vẫn ko được thì thử thay -A bằng -I xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: cho xin cái output của lệnh iptables -L
<n0bawk> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor709> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination  Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination  Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor709
<ubot2> vubuntor709: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor709> !paste | Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination  Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination  Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination
<ubot2> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination  Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination  Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT) target     prot opt source               destination: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor709> bạn có thể team viewer chỉ mình dc k
<vubuntor709> trên chat này hơi khó
<vubuntor709> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1092796/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: thế kia là cái iptables ko có cái gì cả
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: mặc định là open hết :P
<n0bawk> nên ko vào đc thì hơi lạ :P
<vubuntor709> vậy phải làm sao bạn @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: bạn định open cái port kia để làm gì
<n0bawk> như thế kia là mặc định open rồi mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: hoặc muốn test thử thì stop cái iptables đi
<vubuntor709> mình open để cài game , stop rồi cũng k dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: chắc ý bạn là open ở cái router chứ ko phải ở máy bạn
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor709> open ở vps bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: thế kia mặc định là open rồi
<n0bawk> bạn check lại xem có qua NAT gì hay ko
<n0bawk> nếu có qua  NAT thì phải thêm đọng tác port forwarding
<vubuntor709> bạn cho mình lệnh check được k
<n0bawk> nếu thằng máy host nó có iptables thì phải mở port ở cái iptables của host
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: bạn thử dùng nmap scan cái vpn xem port đó đã có dịch vụ nào listen chưa
<vubuntor709> híc , mình mới tập cài linux nên k hiểu rõ bạn nói gì @@ bạn team viewer giúp mình dc k
<n0bawk> sorry mình ko xài team viewer :D
<n0bawk> nếu bạn dùng mạng nhà bình thường thì phải vào router forward cái port đó ra ngoài
<n0bawk> còn nếu server đó là vps thì chắc mặc định mở rồi
<n0bawk> bạn có thể stop iptables để check, rồi bật iptablê rồi add thêm rule mới :3
<vubuntor709> híc mình thử stop và add cả buổi sáng rồi
<n0bawk> hmm
<vubuntor709> mình cài klox thì nó tự động mở port dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: có chạy cái service listen trên port đó chưa
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: mà sao biết là bạn chưa mở đc?
<vubuntor709> mình check trên web ping.eu/port-chk
<vubuntor709> hay là mình đưa bạn vps bạn vào mở hộ mình tất cả các port dc k
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: iptables thế kia thì là mở rồi, ping ko thì ko biết đc đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: bạn chạy cái service dùng port 90 rồi dùng lệnh su -c 'nmap -sS ip-cua-vps'
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: xem có được chưa
<n0bawk> vubuntor709: stop cái iptables đi
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor709> ok để mình thử
<n0bawk> thôi chuồn
<n0bawk> hẹn đêm nay gặp lại :3
<vubuntor551> cho hoi
<vubuntor551> sao minh dung
<vubuntor551> unetbootin tao usb boot
<vubuntor551> thi khi reboot may
<vubuntor551> giao dien boot lai chi co 2 dong la default voi back khong a
<vubuntor551> ki vay
<vubuntor551> ???
<n2i> thế trước đây nó ko như vậy à? :3
<n2i> cái default ấy có xài được ko?
<vubuntor551> khong cai default khong xai duoc
<vubuntor654> Cào các anh chị
<vubuntor654> Em đang xài ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor654> lỗi như sau: không hiện memory card khi cắm vào máy
<vubuntor654> Các anh chịu gợi ý với:)
<vubuntor201> cac ban co ai ko cho minh hoi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-08
<vubuntor511> cho hỏi cách cài ubuntu nha mọi người??
<vubuntor511> aaoooooooooollloooo
<vubuntor511> ???
<tdan> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<lewtds> hi
<lewtds> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<lewtds> _Tux_ ơi, sửa cái !hi thành hi không đi
<lewtds> có bác nào trên này theo dõi Ubuntu Touch k?
<lewtds> http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/07/05/dogfoodable-core-apps/
<lewtds> thấy lão core dev này nói đội phát triển bên đấy dùng hằng ngày trên điện thoại cá nhân rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-09
<vubuntor124> helo ace
<n0bawk> hell
<vubuntor124> em vua moi cai xampp xong nhung khong chay duoc phpmyadmin  cu bi ao loi access denied.
<n0bawk> chắc chưa có quyền
<vubuntor124> em cung khong biet
<vubuntor124> em cai ubuntu xong cai xampp
<vubuntor124> apache, php , mysql cung chay nhung khong cho vao phpmyadmin
<vubuntor124> search tren mang thay hd vao edit file config trong /opt/lamp/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
<_Tux_> cài phpmyadmin chưa :3
<vubuntor124> em edit xong nhung khong cho phep luu
<vubuntor124> cai roi a
<_Tux_> dev php
<_Tux_> thì nên dùng Windows
<_Tux_> :3
<_Tux_> sang linux ếu hiểu về linux
<_Tux_> thì nó thành khổ ra
<_Tux_> cứ để 777 hết đi
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor124> de 777 nhu the nao ha bac
<n0bawk> chmod -R 777 /opt/lamp/phpmyadmin/
<n0bawk> (đừng áp dụng với production server) để chơi chơi thôi thì đc
<vubuntor124> hi...thanks ban
<vubuntor124> de thu phat xem nao
<_Tux_> n0bawk: chắc đếu chạy được đâu
<_Tux_> 777 hết mờ :3
<vubuntor124> chmod: changing permissions of ‘/opt/lampp/phpmyadmin’: Operation not permitted
<n0bawk> user ếu có quyền kìa :))
<vubuntor124> no bao loi vay cac bac ah
<vubuntor124> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: bảo rồi
<_Tux_> xài mịa windows cho nó tiện
<vubuntor124> cac bac dung cuoi em chu
<vubuntor124> dang nghic linux phat xem sao bac ah
<_Tux_> nghịch làm đếu gì
<_Tux_> có gì hay đâu
<_Tux_> toàn lệnh
<_Tux_> khó dùng bỏ xừ
<vubuntor124> kaka
<vubuntor124> em con eu oach dc tieng viet day
<vubuntor124> em biet kho nen len day hoi cac bac
<n0bawk> vubuntor124: thêm sudo vào trước lệnh kia rồi chạy lại
<vubuntor685> bac nao huong dan em go tieng viet voi
<n0bawk> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2`> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<vubuntor264> mấy bản ngày xửa xưa mới khó gõ TV chứ h dễ òi mờ
<vubuntor498> gõ tiếng việt kiêu VNI trong iBUS thế nao2 các bạn?
<n0bawk> chỉ vào chọn vni
<vubuntor498> mình không thấy đâu bạn ạ
<vubuntor498> bạn có thể teateamview vào máy xem giúp mình với
<_Tux_> n0bawk: tính phí đi
<_Tux_> teamviewer support 50k/lần
<_Tux_> :3
<_Tux_> support theo h nữa
<vubuntor498> keke
<vubuntor498> ngon
<vubuntor498> bac nào teamview vào xem giúp em với
<vubuntor498> 975 895 751
<vubuntor498> q8x2g3
<vubuntor498> không bác nào ra mặt cái
 * _Tux_ thò mặt ra
 * _Tux_ cười một phát
 * _Tux_ đóng cửa đi vào
<vubuntor856> _Tux_: tệ :D
<vubuntor856> vubuntor498: nếu bạn là hot girl thì may ra :)
<vubuntor498> hoho
<vubuntor498> vãi mấy ae này thật
 * _Tux_ đứng ở trong tường
<_Tux_> vãi
<vubuntor498> không thanh niên nào gợi ý phát
<vubuntor498> mịa làm mãi éo đc
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-10
<vubuntor342> mình mới tham gia vào dđ
<vubuntor342> cho hỏi làm sao có thể cài ubuntu 13..4 lên win 8 bản quyền
<n0bawk> vubuntor342: dùng UEFI hay là gì
<vubuntor391> Mình disabled password trong "System Settings>user accounts" bây giờ đánh những lệnh su nó đòi password mình nhập lại pass cũ hay để trống r` enter cũng k đúng nữa Và mình đặt lại pass word thì nó vẫn yêu cầu nhập password cũ vậy là s vậy :(  [http://free.ssc.vn/images/48Screenshot_from_2013_0.png
<_Tux_> vubuntor391: là thế chứ sao ;)
<vubuntor391> =="
<_Tux_> vubuntor391: mà bạn thích lập topic nhỉ
<_Tux_> mới tham gia 4rum
<_Tux_> chơi liền 4-5 topic
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor695> k giúp còn del bài mình nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor695: một số bài bị del
<_Tux_> một số move, merge
<_Tux_> tự tìm bài của mình
<_Tux_> viết topic thì toàn thứ hỏi đi hỏi lại
<_Tux_> ngôn ngữ teen
<_Tux_> viết cái tiêu đề còn không hẳn hoi
<vubuntor888> cac bac cho em hoi
<vubuntor888> em dung lenh xem cau hinh con switch ao tren ubuntu
<vubuntor888> no nhu nay
<vubuntor888> 1(s1-eth1): addr:02:d6:7b:2f:e4:23      config:     0      state:      0      current:    10GB-FD COPPER      speed: 10000 Mbps now, 100 Mbps max  2(s1-eth2): addr:7e:bc:c3:82:02:b6      config:     0      state:      0      current:    10GB-FD COPPER      speed: 10000 Mbps now, 100 Mbps max  LOCAL(s1): addr:8e:66:c8:a5:2b:4e      config:     PORT_DOWN      state:      LINK_DOWN      speed: 100 Mbps now, 100 Mbps max
<vubuntor888> thi cai LOCAL la j ah?
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor888> ok
<vubuntor888> em xin loi chua biet noi quy
<vubuntor888> :))
<vubuntor888> da day ah
<vubuntor888> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5862009/
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-11
<vubuntor542> hi
<vubuntor542> co ai hok vay cho e hoi chut
<vubuntor542> co ai hok vay
<vubuntor542> alo
<vubuntor542> e cai ubuntu nhung gap rac roi viec chia o dia
<vubuntor542> e da chia o dia trong win 8 roi
<vubuntor542> nhung vao ubuntu cai dat thi khong thay
<vubuntor542> chia lai o dia trong do thi no khong cho
<_Tux_> convert ổ đĩa về basic đi
<_Tux_> đừng có để dynamic disk
<vubuntor204> sao mình không dùng được phím backspace trong trình soạn thảo vi :(
<_Tux_> đọc tiếp manual của vi đê
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor204> cho mình cái link manual của vi được không bạn :)
<_Tux_> :h
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: esc :h
<vubuntor217> Co ai ko gay
<vubuntor217> All
<vubuntor690> hi
<vubuntor690> co ai giup do ko vay
<vubuntor690> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-12
<vubuntor767> có ai rảnh hem cho e hỏi chút nhé
<vubuntor767> Mình làm bên giáo dục mấy cái dự án bên srem (VEMIS - EMIS - PMIS) khi cài đặt bên windown thì nó bắt services.msc để khởi động SQL Server Browse. Bây giờ em làm bên linux mà không biết cái Sservices.msc để khởi động cái SQL Server Browse. Mong pro nào biết có thể chỉ giáo
<vubuntor169> Mình làm bên giáo dục mấy cái dự án bên srem (VEMIS - EMIS - PMIS) khi cài đặt bên windown thì nó bắt services.msc để khởi động SQL Server Browse. Bây giờ em làm bên linux mà không biết cái Sservices.msc để khởi động cái SQL Server Browse. Mong pro nào biết có thể chỉ giáo.
<vubuntor169> Mình làm bên giáo dục mấy cái dự án bên srem (VEMIS - EMIS - PMIS) khi cài đặt bên windown thì nó bắt services.msc để khởi động SQL Server Browse. Bây giờ em làm bên linux mà không biết cái Sservices.msc để khởi động cái SQL Server Browse. Mong pro nào biết có thể chỉ giáo.
<CorncobCrab> bạn làm mảng nào của dự án đó?
<vubuntor169> vemis
<CorncobCrab> vậy cái SQL kia đóng vai trò gì
<vubuntor169> lưu trữ dữ liệu của học sinh
<CorncobCrab> vậy bên Linux thì sử dụng SQL db nào?
<vubuntor169> làm sao mình có thể khởi động được cái  services.msc
<CorncobCrab> xem nào
<CorncobCrab> nếu mình so sánh ra thì việc bạn đang làm nó giống như
<CorncobCrab> lên xe ô tô rồi hỏi pê đan xe đạp ở đâu mà đạp
<CorncobCrab> xe ô tô khác xe đạp
<CorncobCrab> linux khác windows
<CorncobCrab> ô tô chạy động cơ dùng xăng
<CorncobCrab> cùng một việc là chạy trên đường
<CorncobCrab> nhưng ô tô khác xe đạp
<CorncobCrab> và cũng cùng là SQL
<CorncobCrab> nhưng bên Linux khác Windows
<vubuntor169> ok mình biết vậy
<CorncobCrab> nếu bạn cứ tiếp tục hỏi mình xem service.msc nằm đâu
<CorncobCrab> thì mình chỉ chịu
<CorncobCrab> ít nhất bạn cũng nên phân biệt giữa 2 cái
<CorncobCrab> xem bên Linux thì cái 'giống' service.msc là cái gì
<vubuntor169> bạn có cách nào mà khởi động cái  SQL Server Browse trong linux đc ko?
<CorncobCrab> sau đó mình mới có thể giúp gì thì giúp được
<CorncobCrab> SQL server browse nó làm những gì?
<CorncobCrab> bạn vẫn đang hỏi cái tên của nó
<CorncobCrab> chứ không phải hỏi cái bản chất của nó đâu
<vubuntor169> à
<vubuntor169> nó khởi động cùng windows
<vubuntor169> mặc định thì nó bị dis
<vubuntor169> nhưng vào chỉnh nó lại auto thì nó chạy bình thường
<_Tux_> vubuntor169: nhớ điều quan trọng
<_Tux_> linux/ubuntu không phải windows
<_Tux_> thôi tìm kiếm và quay lại dùng Windows
<_Tux_> end story
<vubuntor169> tk a nhưng mình sẽ tìm và làm cho đc
<CorncobCrab> well tốt
<CorncobCrab> nhưng tìm xem cốt lõi của nó là cái gì
<CorncobCrab> chứ không phải tìm cái tên
<_Tux_> vubuntor169: thích đâm đầu vào tường à
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor169> :)
<_Tux_> dùng cái đầu tí đi
<electr0n1> vubuntor169: từng sử dụng ubuntu chưa hay chỉ mới biết tới khi làm dự án này :D
<vubuntor169> đã học wa nhưng học mấy cái cơ bản ko à
<vubuntor169> chưa có học sâu vào hệ thống
<vubuntor169> nên bây giờ tính theo nó luôn
<vubuntor169> vì thấy win cũng chán rùi
<_Tux_> vubuntor169: thôi mình khuyên thật
<_Tux_> dùng Windows á
<vubuntor169> :(
 * _Tux_ cũng dùng windows này
<CorncobCrab> đừng nên theo hay bỏ vì 'chán'
<_Tux_> chả có vấn đề gì hết
<_Tux_> it's work
<CorncobCrab> hãy chọn theo những tiêu chí khách quan hơn
<vubuntor169> xếp giao cho việc nghiên cứu thêm ubuntu. nên phải chịu hihi :)
<CorncobCrab> vậy nghiên cứu tiếp đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor169: ok
<_Tux_> vậy bảo sếp
<CorncobCrab> nghiên cứu về bản chất của nó
<_Tux_> ubuntu ếu có gì hay đâu
<_Tux_> không phải nghiên cứu anh ạ
<electr0n1> bảo sếp siêu nhân như _Tux_ toàn xài windows thì cớ gì phải xài ubuntu =]
<vubuntor169> :))
<vubuntor169> nhọc nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor169: học PowerShell đi
<_Tux_> cho dân linux nó sợ
<vubuntor169> :)) chưa biết đi sao mà chạy đây
<CorncobCrab> đi rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-13
<vubuntor646> Mọi người cho e hỏi e vừa mới cái ubuntu song song với windows 7 nhưng không vào được mạng còn cái windows vẫn vào mạng bình thường nhưng phải dùng ip tĩnh?????? Anh chị nào biết cách giải quyết chỉ e với?????
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-14
<vubuntor655> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi, để thực thi 1 shell script trong linux thì có 2 cách:
<vubuntor655> 1. chạy như một dòng lênh. vd: $ sh script.sh
<vubuntor655> 2. tự thực thi với quyền execution vd: $ chmod a+x script.sh,  $ ./script.sh
<vubuntor655> phát biểu này đúng hay sai nhỉ
<n0bawk> vubuntor655: bạn thử thì biết
<vubuntor655> :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor655: bài tập à :3
<vubuntor805> When using $echo with double-quotes, you should add set +H before issuing $echo so that you  can use !.
<vubuntor805> dòng này hiểu sao vậy mọi người :D
<_Tux_> https://translate.google.com
<vubuntor805> sr, nghĩa mình hiểu rồi, nhưng cái set +H thì chưa hiểu
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-08
<vubuntor288> alo cho ai ko
<n0bawk> ?
<n0bawk> chó ai không?
<Stanley00> trên lý thuyết là chữ ko không có trong từ điển tiếng việt :))
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-11
<vubuntor255> chao  anh chi
<Stanley00> !hi
<vubuntor255> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor255> mình có thể ghost Ubuntu và dùng image này bung ra 1 may khac dc khong a
<Stanley00> có, nhưng không nên làm, cài ubuntu thì có tốn bao nhiêu thời gian đâu. Mà bạn cần cài cho bao nhiêu máy lận?
<vubuntor255> em cần triển khai cho khoảng 100 CPU
<_Tux_> vubuntor255: thế thì làm cái preseed
<_Tux_> + PXE server
<_Tux_> tự động install luôn
<_Tux_> rồi đi chơi
<_Tux_> tội quái gì
<Stanley00> yep, làm cái đó rối đi nhậu là chuẩn rồi :3
<vubuntor255> nhung không thể lấy cái máy của USer được
<vubuntor255> lấy máy khác install xong chuyển cho user sử dụng
<Stanley00> nghĩa là sao? bạn nói rõ hơn được không. cài mà không được đụng vào máy à? thế ghost cũng bó tay mà?
<vubuntor255> nghĩa là em có 2 máy
<vubuntor255> 1 máy đang dung windows và 1 máy đang cài Ubuntu
<vubuntor255> do chưa hiểu lắm về  Ubuntu nên e muốn ghost lại và bung cho các máy sau, đỡ phải tốt thời gian config lại từ đầu
<n0bawk> bạn làm thế ko ok lắm
 * _Tux_ đếu hiểu ý của vubuntor255 lắm
<n0bawk> bạn có thể clone ra
 * Stanley00 cũng ếu hiểu, tự nhiên từ 100 máy, giờ nhảy sang 1 máy win, 1 máy ubuntu :(
<n0bawk> vubuntor255: như kiểu windows, nhưng sau khi clone xong sẽ phải làm vài động tác nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor255: ngon nhất là viết script tự động install qua pxe
<n0bawk> quản lý cấu hình thì dùng ansible hay puppet hay chef gì gì đó ngon hơn
<vubuntor255> ò
<_Tux_> n0bawk: overskill quá
<_Tux_> =))
<n0bawk> Stanley00: chắc đang tư duy kiểu windows, xài acronis ra cái img là xong
<n0bawk> _Tux_: muốn ngon thì phải dầu tư thôi
<Stanley00> đoán sơ sơ là bạn này bán máy tính, và muốn cài cho khách hàng, để đỡ vụ *bản quyền*
<n0bawk> clone kiểu kia mỗi lần thay dổi cấu hình phải thay đổi từng máy 1 có mà ốm
<n0bawk> windows cũng thế
<n0bawk> ốm bỏ moẹ
<n0bawk> mìnhd di cài 30 máy đã thấy mệt rồi
<n0bawk> linux nhấn nút đi chơi chiều về xem kết quả có phải khoẻ ko :D
 * _Tux_ cài 30 máy nhanh lắm
<_Tux_> cắm dây mạng rồi ngồi chơi game =))
<n0bawk> _Tux_: cài phần mềm bản quyền cơ
<Stanley00> và chắc bạn ấy cũng chả biết preseed là cái quái gì đâu =]]
<n0bawk> ko phải nhấn nút 1 cái là nó chạy đâu :))
<_Tux_> n0bawk: bản quyền thì tụi em OEM rồi
<_Tux_> =]]
<n0bawk> thiếu lib thiếu gói tùm lum :))
<vubuntor255> đang tính costdown cho doanh nghiep
<vubuntor255> 100 may mà dùng Windows thì biết bao nhiêu tiền
<vubuntor255> thế mới cần đến Ubuntu
<Stanley00> sặc, thế thì preseed + ansible/puppet gì gì đó là chuẩn rồi
<vubuntor255> Nếu một người chưa biết gì Ubuntu mà muốn triển khai thì có cách nào khác
<n0bawk> chưa biết thì tìm hiểu
<Stanley00> mọi người đã bảo rồi đấy thôi, chuyện này là phải học, phải tìm hiểu thôi
<n0bawk> cái gì hiểu thật rõ nó trước khi triển khai vẫn tốt hơn
<n0bawk> lấy máy ảo ra mà triển khai thử :))
<Stanley00> không có cách nào khác đâu
<n0bawk> làm bừa dễ gây ra hậu quả nghiêm trọng lắm :))
<n0bawk> lôi chục máy ra làm cái test trước rồi sau đó thì ấn nút là chạy :P
<n0bawk> ăn sẵn thì thuê _Tux_ làm cho
<n0bawk> trả vài mil/pc là ok :D
<vubuntor255> :D
<n0bawk> _Tux_: kiếm vài trăm mil mua ô tô kìa
<vubuntor255> mình dùng domain nha
<n0bawk> domain thì domain
<n0bawk> chơi hết :))
<n0bawk> domain thì ++ thêm $$ vào thôi :))
<n0bawk> tích hợp vào windows thì phải charge phí đắt hơn tí
<n0bawk> _Tux_: nhể nhể :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: nói chung là bạn tìm hiểu trước về 2 cái mọi người vừa nói đi đã. tìm hiểu xong thì hãy lên hỏi tiếp,
<vubuntor255> ok
<vubuntor255> thanks for support
<n0bawk> vubuntor255: muốn tiết kiệm thì cũng phải đầu tư
<n0bawk> chứ ko phải là ko mua thì là tiết kiệm :))
<_Tux_> âu sệt
<_Tux_> con matis của em đi rồi à
<_Tux_> mấy trăm mil cơ mà
<_Tux_> :(
<_Tux_> n0bawk: 100 pc ở đây toàn là hardware
<_Tux_> cấu hình nó lại khác nhau
<_Tux_> vui phải biết
<_Tux_> =))
<n0bawk> _Tux_: he he, cứ tự động cài đã, con nào loằng ngoằng tính sau :))
<vubuntor320>  Lenovo 3000 n200 Wireless issues Ubuntu 14.04 giúp em với ạ.
<Stanley00> vubuntor320: đem từ đó google chắc chắn có hướng dẫn đó bạn :(
<vubuntor320> anh nào biết khắc phục lỗi không enalbe wifi cho máy Lenovo 3000 N200 giúp em với
<vubuntor320> em tìm rồi, em thấy có hướng dẫn trực tuyến trên trang nước ngoài , mà làm theo không được ạ.
<Stanley00> sorry, nhưng mình giờ bận rồi, bạn nên đưa cái link, bạn làm đến bước nào thì gặp vấn đề, và nó thông báo cái gì, chắc chắn sẽ có người giúp
<vubuntor320> anh ơi bài đó viết cho 12.04 em thử với 14.04 không được ạ
<vubuntor320> máy của em cổ rồi tìm khó quá.
<Stanley00> vubuntor320: có lẽ bạn nên đọc lại những gì tôi vừa viết ở trên.
<vubuntor320> vâng
<vubuntor320> em làm theo link này,nhưng đến bước
<vubuntor320> lsmod;     lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net  ; rfkill list all thì ko được nữa ạ
<vubuntor320> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2152745.html
<SuperLuserv2> [ [ubuntu] Lenovo 3000 n200 Wireless issues Ubuntu 12.04 [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums ] - ubuntuforums.org
<Stanley00> vubuntor320: bạn bỏ qua 2 chữ *không được* được không? thế bạn gõ lệnh đó nó ra cái gì?
<n0bawk> có cài cùng windows, thì nên vào windows tắt cái power management ở chỗ adapter setting đi
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<n0bawk> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php?title=M%E1%BA%A1ng,_m%E1%BA%A1ng_kh%C3%B4ng_d%C3%A2y,_v%C3%A0_c%C3%A1c_thi%E1%BA%BFt_b%E1%BB%8B_m%E1%BA%A1ng
<SuperLuserv2> [ Tựa trang sai – Ubuntu-VN ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<n0b0dy> bên này có vẻ đông vui :3
<vubuntor320> thank anh em thá»­ xem sao.
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-06
<vubuntor886> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi có cách nào dùng chrome xem phim trên hdonline không vậy?
<vubuntor886> à hình như chỉ có phim lúc nãy mình định xem bị lỗi thôi ~~
 * stk rises
<vubuntor558> làm sao để chơi game fifa online 3 trên ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> cài Windows vào
<vubuntor558> mình nghe nói cài ubuntu chơi sẽ mượt hơn nên mik cài ubuntu song song với windows 8
<vubuntor558> vậy ubuntu ko chơi dc hả
<MrTuxHdb> thằng nào bảo thế
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<MrTuxHdb> thằng nào bảo cài ubuntu chơi mượt hơn
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<stk> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-10
<vubuntor378> Có ai là người Việt không? :(
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-11
<vubuntor277> Chào bạn, choo mình hỏi, hiện mình muốn cài driver cho card đồ họa Nvidia GT 830M cho laptop chạy Ubuntu 14.04 thì phải làm sao, mình lên trang chủ DELL để get Drivers mà nó ko có cái driver cho Ubuntu OS cả.. cám ơn trước ạ..!
<lewtds> tất cả card nvidia đều cài như nhau
<lewtds> k nhất thiết là phải đúng của hãng Dell
<lewtds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451221/ubuntu-14-04-install-nvidia-driver
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu 14.04 install NVIDIA driver - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<vubuntor277> Nhưng mình lên tận trang chủ của Nvidia để get driver, nhưng nó cũng chưa có driver cho Ubuntu 14.04 thì pahri làm sao?
<lewtds> bạn đọc link kia chưa?
<vubuntor277> ukm cám ơn bạn, để mình thử xem sao đã
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-11
<vubuntor971> halo
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-13
<vubuntor513> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<vubuntor513> em bị lỗi này
<vubuntor513> ai giup em với
<MrTuxHdb>  đang chạy nhiều cái APT nên nó thế thôi
<vubuntor513> xoa het Apt
<vubuntor513> lam sao anh
<vubuntor513> em moi dung ubuntu 1 tuan
<vubuntor513> em cai lui cai toi tren 15 lần
<vubuntor513> cứ lỗi là cài lại
<MrTuxHdb>  tắt software center với cái Terminal nào đang cài package đi là đc
<karibu> Hi there !
<karibu> I'm Karibu, (From France). I arrived in VN 10 months ago.
<karibu> Been using GNU/Linux for 10Y+ now. Glad to see a community in VN
<mgroudon> salut karibu
<mgroudon> tu parles vietnamien?
<mgroudon> t'est à quelle ville?
<CoconutCrab> :V
<karibu> Non je ne parle pas vietnamien malheureusement. Je suis sur HCMC
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-14
<CoconutCrab> er he quits
<CoconutCrab> quit*
<vubuntor732> xin chao ca nha
<vubuntor732> chuc moi nguoi that nhieu suc khoe
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<nobawk> lại còn có cả thể loại này nữa à :))
<nobawk> bó tay
<MrTuxHdb> nobawk: giống chat trực tuyến ngày xưa à =))
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor215> hello
<karibu> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-15
<vubuntor919> có thánh ubuntu nào ở đây không cho em hỏi tí
<vubuntor065> xin chao ca lang! chuc moi nguoi buoi chieu tot lanh
<MrTuxHdb> thánh nào cứ vào chào cái rồi đi ra nà sao
<vubuntor788> có bác nào trong forum mình đã cài phần mềm rocket chat trên ubuntu 14lts chưa ạ?
<vubuntor788> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-configure-and-deploy-rocket-chat-on-ubuntu-14-04
<vubuntor788> e đọc và làm theo hướng dẫn này
<vubuntor788> nhưng toàn thất bại
<vubuntor788> vì tiếng anh nửa mùa
<vubuntor788> :'(
<vubuntor788> bác nào cài rồi có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp e với ạ
<MrTuxHdb> thật bại ở điểm nào?
<vubuntor788> em cài hết steps 2 rồi
<vubuntor788> sau đó gõ thử http://ip-server:3000
<vubuntor788> nhưng nó ko load được ra trang login của rocket
<vubuntor788> đây là hướng dẫn trên trang chủ của thằng rocket chat
<vubuntor788> https://rocket.chat/docs/installation/manual-installation/ubuntu/
<vubuntor788> e làm theo nhưng ko được
<vubuntor788> không biết m làm sai ở đâu
<MrTuxHdb> thì phải coi service nó lên chưa chứ?
<vubuntor788> làm đến bước này
<vubuntor788> Start the MongoDB shell and initiate the replica set:  mongo > rs.initiate()
<vubuntor788> thì chịu chết
<vubuntor788> vì em mới học ubuntu
<vubuntor788> nên vẫn gà lắm
<vubuntor788> mong được các bác chỉ bảo giùm e
<vubuntor788> để e lớn lên được
<MrTuxHdb> mới học Ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> thì học cài Rocket để làm gì?
<MrTuxHdb> còn vụ kia nó init MongoDB thôi
<vubuntor788> bác MrTuxHdb có nick skype không ạ
<vubuntor788> cho em xin với
<MrTuxHdb> không dùng skype
<vubuntor788> mong được học hỏi ạ
<MrTuxHdb> và cũng không rảnh rỗi ngồi chat skype
<MrTuxHdb> hay làm phiền?
<MrTuxHdb> nói chuyện ở đây đc rồi
<vubuntor788> ok ạ
<MrTuxHdb> Rocket.Chat uses the MongoDB replica set OPTIONALLY to improve performance via Meteor Oplog tailing.
<vubuntor788> vì e muốn lab thử cái phần mềm chat riêng cho cty
<MrTuxHdb> chạy test thì lao đầu vào init mongodb cluster làm cái gì
<MrTuxHdb> dùng Slack đi
<MrTuxHdb> free cũng tốn chán
<vubuntor788> vậy ạ
<MrTuxHdb> đỡ maintaince cho nó khổ ra
<MrTuxHdb> lúc nào cty giàu có thì trả tiền sau
<vubuntor788> ok để e thử xem sao ạ
<vubuntor788> thằng rocket này cũng free mà bác
<vubuntor788> nhưng cái mongodb thi e chưa rành về nó
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng mà bạn self services đấy là chuyện khác
<vubuntor788> dạ vâng
<vubuntor788> làm từ cái dễ trước xem sao
<vubuntor788> thank bác nhiều ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-16
<vubuntor225> Captcha
#ubuntu-vn 2018-07-09
 * CoconutCrab nhỏ nhỏ nước mắt nhân tạo
#ubuntu-vn 2018-07-15
 * CoconutC1ab éc éc
